# Philippines!



## Raybrig (May 17, 2005)

its me! river crossing (lucky the river's not too high!)


----------



## shonan_surfer (May 15, 2005)

I know someone who will be re packing their hubs and brackets.

How's the weather there? Must get wicked hot and sticky in the summer! you ride all year round? I know it can get nasty hot here in japan but nothing like the philipines. been there once ( USN ) didn't ride anything except the local girls


----------



## Raybrig (May 17, 2005)

*Hehe*



shonan_surfer said:


> I know someone who will be re packing their hubs and brackets.
> 
> How's the weather there? Must get wicked hot and sticky in the summer! you ride all year round? I know it can get nasty hot here in japan but nothing like the philipines. been there once ( USN ) didn't ride anything except the local girls


I know someone who will be re packing their hubs and brackets.

i already did!

you've been here!? how nice. and how i wished i can be in Japan. i always dreamed of visitnig japan... sigh.
seeing your post in the other thread makes me... WWWWWOOOOOOW!
here in the philly, its really hot. luckily, there's a store nearby, and i almost bought the entire case of Coke!


----------



## XC707 (Apr 13, 2005)

hey raybrig, where do u live in the phil.? that trail looks familiar, is that the trail maarat or seven rivers going to wawa dam? im a cross country rider livin in malabon.


----------



## Raybrig (May 17, 2005)

*Waaaaa!*



XC707 said:


> hey raybrig, where do u live in the phil.? that trail looks familiar, is that the trail maarat or seven rivers going to wawa dam? im a cross country rider livin in malabon.


TAGAMALABBBBBOOOOOOON!?
Raybrig = Gerald DRE!!

that trail is the first river of what we call "7 rivers" going to wawa.

HAHA! i never thought someone in malabon would be replying here!!! HEHEHEEH


----------



## XC707 (Apr 13, 2005)

expect the unexpected! hehe actually there are few xc riders here in malabon, most are roadies. so where in the phil. are u? hope we could eb sometime and go to the trails together. im peter nga pala. hehe


----------



## Raybrig (May 17, 2005)

*Since u r a pinoy!!!!!!!*

magtagalog nga muna hehe!

sino sino tropa mo? taga malabon din ako! baka kilala mo isa dito:
cyrill, bong, gerald(me), raul, boyet, sandy

btw, tambay kami sa UP every saturday. may byahe kami sa linggo 7 rivers going to wawa ulet. may mga kasamang newbies.

anyway, sino sino mga kagrupo mo? baka d ko alam katropa na kita dun (or nakasama na kita HEHEHEH)


----------



## XC707 (Apr 13, 2005)

is it ok to speak our language here? anyway, sumasama ako minsan sa grupo ni john wilkie , the bike shop owned by israel. actually, isang beses palang ako nakapunta ng seven rivers, but naakyat ko na ang maarat about 6 times na, kilala mo siguro si anton the owner of jbl bike shop in mcarthur, sa kanya ako lagi bumibili , mura kasi. actually akyat rin kami this sunday. naghahanap rin ako ng mga taga malabon to go to the trail with. iguess mas maganda kung marami kang kilala na fellow mtnbikers diba? nahihirapan din kasi ako sumabay sa kanila kasi ang lalakas, hope hindi kayo ganun kalakas para kung sakali sumama ako sa inyo.


----------



## Raybrig (May 17, 2005)

we call it FUN ride, so dapat walang nahihirapan(fun?) pero d rin maiiwasan un magtitirahan e.

anyway, if ur interested, tambay ka na rin sa UP. ill be there tom, at around 8am. then sa sunday, un nga, may byahe rin. kita kits! (nasa office kasi ako ngayon kaya medyo nahihirapan mag reply e hehe, baka mahuli pako)


----------



## XC707 (Apr 13, 2005)

ok, u can text me on this number 09178576670


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*Hey Raybrig, I need some help with finding a bike in Philippines(CEBU)*

Ray, my brother lives in Cebu and is looking for a LOW COST used MTB or two for commuting in Cebu City! Any suggestions as to where/who to talk to? He's an expatriot american and is NOT a rich one! Needs as inexpensive a bike as possible without buying a junker! Your help will be most appreciated by a fellow mountainbiker here in the USA!  
!


Raybrig said:


> its me! river crossing (lucky the river's not too high!)


----------



## Raybrig (May 17, 2005)

try ykk trading, im sure its somewhere in cebu, if im not mistaken, its in legazpi. they have lots of good stuffs


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

Thanks Raybrig, I passed it along to my brother!


Raybrig said:


> try ykk trading, im sure its somewhere in cebu, if im not mistaken, its in legazpi. they have lots of good stuffs


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

We were there in December a couple of years ago for a wedding and holy crap I just could not deal with the huge time change (I'm from Idaho) and the heat and humidity. I'd like to go back in a couple of years and take my mom to her childhood area in Illocos Norte.

Nick


----------



## nrsrex (Jun 7, 2005)

mga tsong,

good to see na may mtb'ers from pinas na nandito. i used to do triathlons back in the day and tambay din ako sa up (upmountaineers, uporg, and inuman sa crus na ligas) pero buskonian ako. dating roadie, but now i'm in nevada and converted to mtb.

hope to get in touch with you guys when i get home, sana next year and i'll try to bring my bike para maka ride naman. are there any bike tours to sagada and places as such na alam ninyo. pls. email me info about it. [email protected] or kung pede, just post it up here.

salamat mga katoto!


----------



## nrsrex (Jun 7, 2005)

ito kami ni edong, sa reno nevada.


----------



## nrsrex (Jun 7, 2005)

MALIGAYANG PASKO AT MANIGONG BAGONG TAON SA INYONG LAHAT (Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to everyone!)


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*Coming home*

in 3 weeks and I'm bringing my mountain bike with me. Wooohoooo!


----------



## nrsrex (Jun 7, 2005)

hey flip, i envy you so much. i might be home by june or late may, hopefully i can bring my bike.
have fun!


----------



## Gelmanskii (Jun 6, 2005)

eto naman, mga pinoy siklista dito sa colorado!


----------



## Gelmanskii (Jun 6, 2005)

eto pa....


----------



## nrsrex (Jun 7, 2005)

kainggit naman yung grupo nyo dyan sa colorado, 3 pa lang kami dito sa reno na magkakasama sa trabaho ang namimisikleta ng mtb. sana dumami pa at baka maka dayo kami dyan sa inyo at makapamasyal naman sa mga trails ninyo. keep in touch.

rex


----------



## Gelmanskii (Jun 6, 2005)

nrsrex said:


> kainggit naman yung grupo nyo dyan sa colorado, 3 pa lang kami dito sa reno na magkakasama sa trabaho ang namimisikleta ng mtb. sana dumami pa at baka maka dayo kami dyan sa inyo at makapamasyal naman sa mga trails ninyo. keep in touch.
> 
> rex


oo ba, mag post ka lang kung mapapasyal kayo dito, kami bahala sa inyo. sangkatutak ang mga trails dito. tiyak mag eenjoy kayo........gelmanskii


----------



## nrsrex (Jun 7, 2005)

o sige, we'll keep in touch!


----------



## drjo (Jan 23, 2006)

*bikers from the south*

hi guys, its good i found a forum where i can hook up with bikers from the philippines. 
visit gensan, we also have good trails here.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*Try this...*

I've hooked up with the folks from this group when I'm home for some rides...
Philippines Cycling Network


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey flip...when you head over to the PI, do you bring along a balikbayan box?


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*No*

I actually hardly bring anything home other than personal items. However, on the way back to the US, I bring back stuff (mostly food) that is impossible to find in the US. Everything in the US, on the other hand, can be found in the PI. Oh yeah, and bikes, bike parts, bike clothing are much less expensive in the PI so I take home a bunch of those also.


----------



## K2K (Sep 21, 2005)

Help - I am traveling to Manilla and Angela City the 20th through 29th and will have a couple free days while in the Angela City area (10/26-27).... I would love to hit some dirt...

Bike rentals available? recommendations? Trails. any detailed beta would be greatly appreciated I have never been to the Philippines before.

Thank you


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

K2K said:


> Help - I am traveling to Manilla and Angela City the 20th through 29th and will have a couple free days while in the Angela City area (10/26-27).... I would love to hit some dirt...
> 
> Bike rentals available? recommendations? Trails. any detailed beta would be greatly appreciated I have never been to the Philippines before.
> 
> Thank you


You might get a better response from this forum...
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/PhilippineCyclingNetwork/
Have fun!!!


----------



## dennisXC (Nov 4, 2006)

*finding stuff*

im looking for second hand parts ...
paki turo mo naman kung saan meron..


----------



## nrsrex (Jun 7, 2005)

greetings from reno!


----------



## Projekt AI (Jan 9, 2007)

musta mga KABAYAN!!!!!:thumbsup: from marikina


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*Dude....*



Projekt AI said:


> musta mga KABAYAN!!!!!:thumbsup: from marikina


Marikina (bayan) is my hometown and I'll be home in 3 weeks for a month! Let's ride!


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi! Where in Marikina? If I may ask so... Am from Marikina to0!  Hey, Pete! OK ang hellish ride natin, noh! San Ysiro-Santa Inez. Pete, I was only gone for about a month. Then lo & behold! You've become a strong rider! Quite an improvement! A shoutout for you! 

Ride insp¹®ed!


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Onie said:


> Hi! Where in Marikina? If I may ask so... Am from Marikina to0!  Hey, Pete! OK ang hellish ride natin, noh! San Ysiro-Santa Inez. Pete, I was only gone for about a month. Then lo & behold! You've become a strong rider! Quite an improvement! A shoutout for you!
> 
> Ride insp¹®ed!


Close to the City Hall (Bayan) and the palengke (market). I'll be home in about a week or so (Feb 1) and I'm bringing a SS with me.... wooohoooo!


----------



## Projekt AI (Jan 9, 2007)

ako sa sss lng. malapit sa iglesia. sana dumami pa tayo d2. mrn ba ibng site ang mga philippine bikers?


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Guys,

Care to check www.http://pinoymtbiker.proboards7.com out. It's quite timely since you are all going home for vacation. Try to hook up with our friends there for your rides.

Thank you.

Ride insp¹®ed!

As for me, I'm just a stone's throw away from Lucio's tobacco plant


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Projekt AI said:


> ako sa sss lng. malapit sa iglesia. sana dumami pa tayo d2. mrn ba ibng site ang mga philippine bikers?


I grew up in Marikina Heights and went to Marist a loooong time ago, and my brother leaves in the same development as you (close to the new hotel). 
Here is another site for Flip bikers:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/PhilippineCyclingNetwork/


----------



## Projekt AI (Jan 9, 2007)

maristian!!!! same here


----------



## xtr444 (Apr 18, 2006)

MTB Philippines
http://mtbphilippines.proboards107.com/index.cgi

MTB Forum in the Philippines. Discuss MTB equiptments, trails, buy and sell MTB stuff and more.


----------



## D3RF (Jan 12, 2007)

My mom is from Panay, a few hours drive out of Iloilo up in the mountains. If I we ever go back to visit relatives, what i wouldn't give to bring my mtb with me...


----------



## xctofi (Jun 10, 2006)

pinoys in the house! kamusta?!?

flipnidaho am from marikina as well same as Onie. give us a shout out once you get home! visit PMTB and join us!

SS huh? lakas mo men!


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey dude..
I'm already a member of PMTB... Let's ride when I get home on Feb 2nd. I'll be there for a month. I also hope to have a road bike ready from All Terra for some pavement pounding...
G


----------



## xctofi (Jun 10, 2006)

cool! i actually see you logged in right now.sent you a PM @ PMTB

Feb 2 it is!

See ya soon bro!

Tofi


----------



## xctofi (Jun 10, 2006)

i think its time to post pics from home:


----------



## xctofi (Jun 10, 2006)

PMTB FOLKS!


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

does that singletrack off the Maarat road still exist? I think it goes down a trail called "Yes or No"... I did that last time with the All Terra guys and it was a blast!


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Yo, Tofi! Good to see you here in this thread! :cornut: Been lurking often & seeing some of your posts. GeEz, you posted our trail pix! Co0L! 

Oh, Edmund & his gang!  flipnidaho, yes, it's still there! The infamous "Yes or No" trail. Certainly, it's a blaAast! 

Come on & join your PMTBerks! :thumbsup: 

Be safe, everyone!

Ride insp¹®ed! 


^Onie


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*Some pics*

From a road ride I did yesterday called Sierra Madre. Man, it is HARD to ride a roadie smoothly when all I pretty much do is SS dirt. I felt so unsmooth and it felt way harder than mtnbiking... Maybe I'm just outta shape...


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

xctofi said:


> PMTB FOLKS!


Nice pics:thumbsup: Guys, where is this trail located? It looks very cool:thumbsup:


----------



## spidron (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all! Anybody here from NJ? Would like to ride so I can vent in Filipino when I do those climbs. Heheh...


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

spidron said:


> Hi all! Anybody here from NJ? Would like to ride so I can vent in Filipino when I do those climbs. Heheh...


There are climbs in NJ??? Just kidding of course... There are plenty of flips in NJ. As a matter of fact I have cousins (non-bikers) that live in Princeton (or close to it).


----------



## pureperformance (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm from the Philippines as well. Glad to see a big community of Filipinos in here as well. Are you guys members of PinoyMTBiker ? I just registered over there as well but my account isn't activated yet.

I'm a resident in BF Resort Village in Las Pinas. Im quite new to the MTB world but I'm looking at picking up a Foes Inferno. What places can I pick on up locally ?

Thanks,
Karl


----------



## xctofi (Jun 10, 2006)

pureperformance : has it been activated yet? lemme know. thanks

BTW, lots of PMTB folks from the south as well. we can hook you up for rides.

RE the Foes, not sure if there are local dist for the brand,known bike shops might be able to help on that.

log on to PMTB.


----------



## nrsrex (Jun 7, 2005)

posing lang, here in reno, nv.


----------



## zackde (Feb 1, 2007)

MUSTA MGA KABAYAN!!!!!

Glenn of NJ, siklista galing QUEZON province

meron kami club sa PAGBILAO QUEZON Pagbilao Bike Club, baka type nyo mag uphill sa BITUKANG MANOK


----------



## xctofi (Jun 10, 2006)

hey glenn! a couple of our PMTB folks did a ride there weeks back. its nice! for uphill junkies!










more here


----------



## zackde (Feb 1, 2007)

nice PIC!!!!! we use to eat that for breakfast, that uphill will build your endurance fast


----------



## xctofi (Jun 10, 2006)

love to have that for breakfast! yummm :yesnod: :yesnod: :thumbsup: and the fact that there's not much traffic,very enticing! 



zackde said:


> nice PIC!!!!! we use to eat that for breakfast, that uphill will build your endurance fast


----------



## pinoymtb (Jan 10, 2007)

oh how i love to go home and ride, iam from angeles city, i live here in NorCal now , iam curious about riding pinatubo, last time i was up there some of my tropa and me climb it, i just love the lake that has form in the crater of the volcano. Mabuhay Pinoy.


----------



## timpuget (Feb 13, 2007)

*Hi folks*

i heard there is a trail around that lake. any feedback? pics? im planning on going there


----------



## xctofi (Jun 10, 2006)

http://www.padyakbud.com/Play/060511 Pinatubo/


----------



## pinoymtb (Jan 10, 2007)

Thats purdy! purdy nice indeed.. but they say its smell like fart because of the sulfur, dont know, its been awhile since id smelled pinatubo, since its last eruption 91, i think. 

thanks for the pic.


----------



## xctofi (Jun 10, 2006)

eat some sweet potatoes or beans and you'll be smellin pinatubo in no time.lol!

hope you get to go home soon and get some pedalling here. have you seen Batanes?



















check this out!

check this out!


----------



## timpuget (Feb 13, 2007)

*Error*

Im heard of a trail arround sta mesa dam,, how is it? any pics?


----------



## xctofi (Jun 10, 2006)

the La Mesa forest reserve is one of the best and its located w/in the metro. its a huge secured place with a lot of canopy and singletrack trails a couple river crossings as well that will give hours of pedalling enjoyment!

there is a P200 fee for the maintenance of the reserve (less than $5 USD)




























Hectares of forest reserve


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

xctofi said:


> the La Mesa forest reserve is one of the best and its located w/in the metro. its a huge secured place with a lot of canopy and singletrack trails a couple river crossings as well that will give hours of pedalling enjoyment!
> 
> there is a P200 fee for the maintenance of the reserve (less than $5 USD)


Perfect place for SS'ing also...


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

What's the name of the road bike company you have Gary?


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Vellum... Great comfy, light bike...
http://www.vellumcycles.com/


----------



## xctofi (Jun 10, 2006)

yep,i know you guys had a blast the last time. when you going back Gary? regards to SJ


----------



## timpuget (Feb 13, 2007)

*hey there*

tnx for the info, but one more thing, yung 200 pesos na fee, per head pa yun?


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

Wow:eekster: didnt know that trails in Lamesa is that beautiful... thanks for sharing the pics... its definitely worth a visit:thumbsup:


----------



## xctofi (Jun 10, 2006)

thats correct,its per head but its so much worth it. if you go there i suggest to pack lunch. ride around 8am til lunch time then take lunch,rest, then ride again! para sulit! you can stay the whole day there. there are guides so you dont need to worry about getting lost in the woods.


----------



## Sxmike (May 24, 2007)

meron pala mga pinoy dito he,he,he..kamusta lahat


----------



## pinoymtb (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi kamusta ka rin Taga saan ka Sxmike?


----------



## Sxmike (May 24, 2007)

L.A ako dami na rin pala nag downhill sa pinas.....mahuhusay na rin bikers sa atin...san lagi kayo nag bike bigyan nyo ako site san ko makikita mga pic nyo.just see hows the ride there...pati rin babae sa akin nag trail bike at downhill na rin...site pls...


----------



## xctofi (Jun 10, 2006)

Sxmike kamusta na sir! from LA ka pala. heard of Team Karma? anyways for more pinoy MTB visit www.pinoymtbiker.proboards7.com

recently lang we took one of our balikbayan member from Dubai to a nice trail ride










this is her inside a very virgin part of the La Mesa forest reserve









am waiting on some more pics.better shots nung trail.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Kung may panahon po kayo, e punta po kayong UPLB!


----------



## CHUMBAevo (Jul 26, 2006)

*..*

This XCL hails from the Phillipines!! ... sorry had to take the pic down will repost when the bike is done...


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey, I think I saw an XCL in Santa Rosa one time...

Could this be the one?


----------



## Pinoymr05 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Downhilling in Cebu or Cagayan.*

any downhill race in Jan 08 in Cebu or Cagayan? I was out there 2 years ago downhilling in Ozamis...Hopefully to catch some local races when I visit again this christmas...hook up with fellow riders with their secret dh trails...didn't have enough luck finding one in Cebu last year...found one in TOPS in Cebu but mostly guys hanging out dirt jumping...


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

*Sta Rosa Trails*

Just would like to share some pics to my Kababayans pics from Sta rosa laguna trails


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

Some more


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

Last, hope you guys enjoyed viewing


----------



## zackde (Feb 1, 2007)

*wow*

AYUS GANDA!!!! GANDA pati bikes

imagine bikers in th PH sporting FOX fork?? WOW


----------



## Pinoymr05 (Feb 11, 2007)

*help*

nice pics...you guys must know where I can go Downhilling in Cebu and Cagayan? when I was in Cagayan 2 yrs ago I noticed a freeride/dh shop with santa cruz banner.....


----------



## xctofi (Jun 10, 2006)

*its common*



zackde said:


> AYUS GANDA!!!! GANDA pati bikes
> 
> imagine bikers in th PH sporting FOX fork?? WOW


common na mga ganyan dito sa atin sir. you'll see all the bling stuff out in the US or any part of the globe here @ PI as well. we are not behind in that department :thumbsup:


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

zackde said:


> AYUS GANDA!!!! GANDA pati bikes
> 
> imagine bikers in th PH sporting FOX fork?? WOW


There are many people using Fox/pike/marz already here... even nice frames like these:thumbsup:










and these


----------



## Pinoymr05 (Feb 11, 2007)

mas mahal pa nga ang bike nyo dyan kesa gamit namin dito....


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

Pinoymr05 said:


> mas mahal pa nga ang bike nyo dyan kesa gamit namin dito....


Kasi minsan talaga mas mura dito sa pinas yung mga nangagaling sa US, dahil sa Tax.... Like yung Titus motolite, last year sa tate usd 1400, dito halos ganun din... or mura pa ng konti...


----------



## Pinoymr05 (Feb 11, 2007)

saang bike shop yung sa pix? nag do-downhill din ba kayo or XC lang? nag hahanap ako ng pupuntahan sa pasko sa Cebu or Cagayan? pero DH only kasi yan lang ang kaya kong dalin...


----------



## xctofi (Jun 10, 2006)

*we have everything here*



Pinoymr05 said:


> saang bike shop yung sa pix? nag do-downhill din ba kayo or XC lang? nag hahanap ako ng pupuntahan sa pasko sa Cebu or Cagayan? pero DH only kasi yan lang ang kaya kong dalin...


Sir,

di lang sa bike and equipments kumpleto sa atin. like i've said,we are not behind. minsan nauuna pa nga dito sa atin e.

sa riding naman lahat ng types of riding meron. sa Cebu and Cagayan if im not mistaken merong mga DH course dyan at magagandang trails.

Try to log in @ www.pinoymtbiker.proboards7.com and see what the scene is rdito sa atin right now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinoymr05 (Feb 11, 2007)

tinawag mo akong sir? baka matanda ka pa sa akin..biro lang! salamat sa info...


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

Pinoymr05 said:


> saang bike shop yung sa pix? nag do-downhill din ba kayo or XC lang? nag hahanap ako ng pupuntahan sa pasko sa Cebu or Cagayan? pero DH only kasi yan lang ang kaya kong dalin...


The LBS in the pics is Sabak sports & Adventure:thumbsup:








... They distribute bikes like titus and elsworth dito sa pinas... they bring in a lot of stuff too that make us MTB enthusiast here in Pinas updated specially from Interbike... They are also responsible in discovering trails in Sta rosa Laguna/Cavite and some areas in Tagaytay...
We do all mountain type of biking, here some XC and a touch of DH... In tagaytay there are several trails for dH


----------



## zackde (Feb 1, 2007)

TANONG LANG SA MAHAL NA BIKE

im looking at the bikes posted in PH, wow, FOX, ELLSWORTH, how do you secure your bike? di ba nakakatakot na manakaw yan? presyong koytse na yan ah?


----------



## Pinoymr05 (Feb 11, 2007)

*check this out*

fyi.....my friend is organizing this one...dh race

Gov. Leo Cup National Mountainbike Open
July 14-15,2007
Ozamiz City
Philippines


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

zackde said:


> TANONG LANG SA MAHAL NA BIKE
> 
> im looking at the bikes posted in PH, wow, FOX, ELLSWORTH, how do you secure your bike? di ba nakakatakot na manakaw yan? presyong koytse na yan ah?


Secure where? in the house?


----------



## zackde (Feb 1, 2007)

ok sory medyo magulo, di ba nakakatakaot ganyan mahal na bike sa pinas na baka manakaw? what are your security measures?


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*Filipino rider passes on (sad news)*

A friend of mine and a Filipino mountain biker in Boise, ID died this past weekend while riding his bike in the Cycle Idaho tour. He will be missed greatly on mtbr and the local riding scene.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=309815


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

No worries buddy, di naman, specially in our trails in Sta Rosa Laguna/Silang Cavite na very friendly mga tao, we feel very secured, specially people there look forward to seeing celebrities/Professional sports personalities who rides there.... and medyo double security lang at home like putting chain locks and securing the garage door. Very rare naman ang bike na nananakaw dito sa atin...



zackde said:


> ok sory medyo magulo, di ba nakakatakaot ganyan mahal na bike sa pinas na baka manakaw? what are your security measures?


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

condolence bro



flipnidaho said:


> A friend of mine and a Filipino mountain biker in Boise, ID died this past weekend while riding his bike in the Cycle Idaho tour. He will be missed greatly on mtbr and the local riding scene.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=309815


----------



## pinoymtb (Jan 10, 2007)

again sa pamilya ni Belayslave condolence po...


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

pinoymtb said:


> again sa pamilya ni Belayslave condolence po...


is Nick Belayslave from PMTB?


----------



## pinoymtb (Jan 10, 2007)

no info bro..


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

*Typical riding day in the Philippines*

I just would like to share some Pictures how a typical riding day goes in the Philippines.... I was with the group of riders.. SABAK BOYS:thumbsup: ... they are the ones who discovered most of the trails in Santa Rosa, Silang Cavite and Tagaytay some 11 years ago... It is always a blast riding with them... Never to worry about some minor or even major repairs of bike while in the trail... they will have some special tools and damn.. they have der hangers available:thumbsup: ... We went the other side goin to Palace in the Sky now popularly known as Reverse Palace ( this was discovered by John and Ricky sometime November 2006 while training for a race).. This epic ride have some great views that we would like to share with our kababayans....

To the destination


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

waiting for the others before we climb the 1200 meter in 12 kilometers


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

some trail shots going to the top


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

Some more action pics



















this looks just an ordinary fireroad in the pics.. but in person it is quite a climb


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

Some more pics


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

The Boys after the long climb



















some pics of the locals in the Gotohan going down to Sta Rosa..










the Guru (Ricky) going down from palace in the Sky










Hope you guys enjoy the pics


----------



## Visicypher (Aug 5, 2004)

what does the singletrack look like???


----------



## gardov (May 7, 2007)

*hey*

mga idol! im new 2 biking and i got a downhill bike... could you recommend beginner trails 4 me? yung hindi technical and madali na hindi na papadyakan. hehe thanks im from makati btw..


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

Visicypher said:


> what does the singletrack look like???


I do not have pics of the technical singletrack but the basic ones are like these....



















This trail is in Silang Cavite, known as Douglas trail, Named after the first two people who discovered it, Dougy( Teddy) and Jolas ( former PBA star player)


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

this one is the Mango trail.. now closed, and hoping it will be opened again for Bikers


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

This one is Liliput... named after Tony B (bastos)... because inside the trails there are obstacles of Coffe trees and tall guys have a hard time speeding because they might bump their heads... and Tony B is the fastest in this trail because of his height


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

gardov said:


> mga idol! im new 2 biking and i got a downhill bike... could you recommend beginner trails 4 me? yung hindi technical and madali na hindi na papadyakan. hehe thanks im from makati btw..


There are various trails in Sta Rosa, composed technical and easy trails... you can go to Paseo and from there you will see friendly mtbikers in the parking lot, and you can hook up with them for sure:thumbsup:


----------



## uberclyde (Feb 25, 2004)

*Great to see you guys!*

Well, as a former ****** Sabak rider recently relocated back to the USA, all I can say is I miss the riding, and I miss my friends. Suburban DC hell just doesn't have anything close to the single track within 20 minutes of Manila. Who'd of thunk it???? So to all the folks - Ricky, Tony, Tony, Anthony, Boy, Gini, Tyrone, Teddy, and all the rest - greetings from USA and do come visit. We got spare rooms for you, and crappy riding.

Darius


----------



## gardov (May 7, 2007)

wow thanks man. can't wait to ride this weekend. hehe


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

uberclyde said:


> Well, as a former ****** Sabak rider recently relocated back to the USA, all I can say is I miss the riding, and I miss my friends. Suburban DC hell just doesn't have anything close to the single track within 20 minutes of Manila. Who'd of thunk it???? So to all the folks - Ricky, Tony, Tony, Anthony, Boy, Gini, Tyrone, Teddy, and all the rest - greetings from USA and do come visit. We got spare rooms for you, and crappy riding.
> 
> Darius


Ey Darius! this is Tyrone, How is it going there my friend? hope everything is well on your side. Its indeed great to hear from you.. It has been raining here and we have been doing mostly reverse Palace ride for the recent weeks.... its good to hook up with you here in MTBR:thumbsup: Yeah 20 minutes ride going to the trail is definitely a blast, isnt it? but in 2 years time were riding here again, arent we?.... for sure there will be trails that we have explored by then... lets keep in touch and I will send you my email... Please extend regards to Miriam from Me and Ginny... I will surely tell to the Sabak crew that we hooked up here in MTBR...


----------



## akazan (Jul 9, 2005)

BL,

Again nice pixs...i see familiar faces of the Sabak boys. Extend my regards. Tell Tom and Ricky, i'll see them in September for the Las Vegas bike event. Will you please ask Tom,
how will be the fee to include me and Errol in their group in order to get the pass? Thanks
again.

Akazan


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

akazan said:


> BL,
> 
> Again nice pixs...i see familiar faces of the Sabak boys. Extend my regards. Tell Tom and Ricky, i'll see them in September for the Las Vegas bike event. Will you please ask Tom,
> how will be the fee to include me and Errol in their group in order to get the pass? Thanks
> ...


Hi Akazan, thanks.. but its hard to take pictures while riding... I have to catch up all the time ... I will relay your message to them later... there are new shipments of El guapo and Motolite that arrived today and I will go there make my self crave


----------



## Jaydg (Oct 29, 2006)

hey tyrone, sipag mo mag computer ! I might ride Sunday - Leo


----------



## Jaydg (Oct 29, 2006)

hey tyrone, sipag mo mag computer ! I might ride Sunday - Leo


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

Jaydg said:


> hey tyrone, sipag mo mag computer ! I might ride Sunday - Leo


he he he...eto ginagawa ko pag miss ko mag ride ...See you on Sunday:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaydg (Oct 29, 2006)

eto chong , my favorite video to get me excited to ride pag nasa office ako. medyo Old school lang


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

Jaydg said:


> eto chong , my favorite video to get me excited to ride pag nasa office ako. medyo Old school lang


AWESOME!! thanks chong for sharing... it will make you excited talaga if you watch it:thumbsup: ... kaya pala lakas mo nung sabado sa reverse.. iniwan mo kami lahat Now I need to get copy of your videos


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

*Corregidor Ride*

Mga kababayan, just would like to share some pics of our crew in corregidor island last weekend.. maybe you guys can try it too:thumbsup: This trip was arranged by Sabak Sports and Adventure Crew...








this historic ride too.:thumbsup:


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

some more pics


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

Some more pics....


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

Last.. hope you guys enjoyed viewing it


----------



## bakalboy (Nov 28, 2006)

That's why liliput! hahahaha tamang tama nga kay Toby B yung trail!!! hahahahaha



barelylegal said:


> This one is Liliput... named after Tony B (bastos)... because inside the trails there are obstacles of Coffe trees and tall guys have a hard time speeding because they might bump their heads... and Tony B is the fastest in this trail because of his height


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Y'all,
I'll be in the PI for a few weeks this X-Mas and we're looking for a nice resort in Palawan with good snorkeling and a nice beach. El Nido or Coron area would be preferrable. Any suggestions?
Thanks!
Gary


----------



## Jaydg (Oct 29, 2006)

El Nido Lagen resort would be a better choice since it is more mainstream , you have a good resort and pretty good beach with facilities and a nice snorkelling area in front of the resort . Coron is more of a scuba diver's destination due to the wreck diving sites , and not much going for it in terms of postcard type beaches . 

Boracay would be good option but come December it can be too jam packed , Alona beach in Bohol is a nice stretch of white beach with a few good resorts but not as commercial as Bora


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

*Calatagan Sabak Ride*

Another beautiful place to ride in the Philippines... hope you guys enjoy! another ride with the Sabak Crew:thumbsup:

The Sabak Crew










reaching for the top


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

Some of the corn plantations










Me going for a break










The Guru raising his race bike D' Titus eleven


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

More shots of the Sabak wrecking crew


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

More shots from the Calatagan ride










Chow time


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

Last hope you guys enjoy it... the next episode will be baguio










The Drill Sargeant trying to figure wherelse to ride:thumbsup:


----------



## schumi (Sep 8, 2005)

*geographic infos*

hey guys!!! mga kababayan!!!

i've been reading this thread quite some time already, i live here in SoCAL (Los Angeles). i hope you can help me too. i'm looking for some trails which is close to the San Gabriel Mountains here, climb around 10-20miles (16-32km) with elevation gain of around 3000' - 4000' and down to nice technical singletracks. will be going home (Pasig) for my much awaited vacation.

i hope you guys with better geographic info can help me. thanks guys!!!


----------



## akazan (Jul 9, 2005)

*So Cal trails/San Gabriel are*

Schumi,

I will recommend to do Strawberry trail, high above Angeles Park (?). I rode that trail 6 years ago, lots of climbing and majority are singletrack. Check out Chino Hills state park
along Highway 60. Whiting Ranch along I-5. San Juan trail off I-5 also, that's 20 +miles 
of pure singletrack and once you reach the top...close your eyes and bomb down you go.
Fullerton Loop, a nice inside the city mountain bike trail. I think it's just under 10 miles, but
a good place to exercise. Fullerton Loop is along 60 also. Have you heard of Seven Sister trail? Another trail along I-5, very closed to Whiting Ranch (i forgot the name) and a park along Laguna beach (I forgot the name also), a driving distance possibly from your house.

I'm going to LA next month and i'll take my bike...let's hook up and ride Strawberry Trail.

PS-try to ride San Juan Trail, just singletrack and so many switchbacks.


----------



## schumi (Sep 8, 2005)

*the other way around*

i'm pretty much familiar with the trails you mentioned,,,but my point is the other way around. *trails* in my beloved Philippine Islands, that's close to the San Gabriel Mountains that i normally ride. my wife's province is in Orion, Bataan and i'm focused on going at Mount Samat, anybody rode that area??? no "nice people around" (NPA) anymore, if yes are they friendly now???

how about trails in Olongapo area??? anybody??? just gonna concentrate in one region, for all we know, PI really got really nice trails that the entire MTB community is not aware of. enjoy the ride guys.

BTW, akazan...haven't been in that area for a while. i'm not sure if the trail is being maintained. the last time i went there was last year (Jan 07) up to josephine's peak, got into a bad fall 'cos of the icy trail. trail down to colby canyon (i think), which the singletrack got bunch of landslides, some hike a bike. PM or email me when you're in the area. thanks dude!!! happy trails!!!


----------



## ParengBalot (Aug 9, 2007)

*MTB in Viva Las Vegas*

If any of you Pinoys are visiting Vegas, BootLeg Canyon is alot of fun. Maraming trails from novice to expert to bike parks :thumbsup:

- First pix (BootLeg1.JPG) is on my diamondback coil doing some laim jumps.
- Anak ko in Red (BDRace1.JPG) on our 1st MTB race @ Blue Diamond Park.
- If in Cider City, UT, try out Brain Head Ski Resort fro some DH fun (BrianHead1.JPG)
- Just upgraded to an Iron Horse Hollowpoint (mk3_rt.JPG)

This Sat, we'll hit Mt. Charleston Ski Resort in North Las Vegas. Mabuhay ang MTB!


----------



## pinoymtb (Jan 10, 2007)

*nice pics*

nice pics pareng balot, what would be a good trail for SS in vegas, i like to visit my relatives next year and ride the trail while we are there.. iam coming from sacramento. MABUHAY!


----------



## schumi (Sep 8, 2005)

bootleg canyon is the best place to go. you can find all sort of trails from DH, CC, and even for novice as what pareng balot said. you won't get lost, because of the big sign on the slope "BC". will be there again maybe next spring. i hope i'll be fit enough to climb and down to some of that technical singletracks.


----------



## ParengBalot (Aug 9, 2007)

I would start @ BootLeg Canyon, lots of trails. Here's the ultimate ride my buddies did last week. Too bad I couldn't go:

Start doing "Mother" to "West Leg", to "Caldera" clockwise, up "Boy Scout", down "Girlscout", out "Middle Loop" to "Upper Loop" down to "Lower Loop" and then back out the "Middle Loop". They said that makes about 15 miles. 

Mabuhay ang MTB!


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

Thanks for posting pics pareng balot, your loop seem to be cool to ride and at 15 miles (around 24 km ) that is a good work out as well... great to hear that MTB is exciting in your area:thumbsup:



ParengBalot said:


> I would start @ BootLeg Canyon, lots of trails. Here's the ultimate ride my buddies did last week. Too bad I couldn't go:
> 
> Start doing "Mother" to "West Leg", to "Caldera" clockwise, up "Boy Scout", down "Girlscout", out "Middle Loop" to "Upper Loop" down to "Lower Loop" and then back out the "Middle Loop". They said that makes about 15 miles.
> 
> Mabuhay ang MTB!


----------



## Pinoymr05 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey Schumi, 
Hope you have a better luck findind trails and mtbikes to ride with when you visit home. I tried to get in touch with filipino mtbikers looking for good trails at home on this site but no luck. Anyhow, I was out in Ozamis City with a local downhiller and was able to ride his local trails almost 2 years ago. Here are some pics. I am coming back home again this January and will hook up with Renax from BIKE LAB, which is a freeride/dh shop in Cagayan De Oro. Fly to cagayan from Manila if you can and ride with this crew they do shuttles on weekends.

Pinoymr05


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

Jaydg said:


> eto chong , my favorite video to get me excited to ride pag nasa office ako. medyo Old school lang


thanks for the link. VERY ILL


----------



## schumi (Sep 8, 2005)

*No DH run for me*

sorry to say bro, i'm not a downhiller...i love trail riding (cardio baby!!!), climbing fire roads and look for some technical singletracks. got no plans to go home this year 'cos just got my baby las nov '06. '08 or '09 will be a good year though. i'm just planning ahead and put it into my agenda. i'll try to hook up with some local riders. but as of now, i'm just doing 2x a week ride because of some babysitting duties and household chores. currently riding locally at my favorite place, the San Gabriel Mountains. got bunch of local trails here and good singletracks down.


----------



## Pinoymr05 (Feb 11, 2007)

*No DH for Schumi*

that's cool all type of riding is good as long as your out there riding...


----------



## akazan (Jul 9, 2005)

*Sorry Schumi...*

Schumi,

Big opps..I thought you are talking about the trails around LA area. I'll
PM or e-mail you if i'm around, i love 2X also and haven't tried any trails around
San Gabriel Area. I have a sister in Eagle Rock and i can drive around if i need to hook up with you. 
My favorite trail around LA area is San Juan trail...too bad that my MTB friend moved to Dallas,Texas. But it happened also that Dallas has alot of MTB friendly trails, I'm a frequent visitor now and we hit 3 different trails; Rowlett creek, Cedar hill and Cleburne. All 
singletrack, but different type of riding than my local trails. Tight and twisty, so many switchbacks along the trees, but no contant climbs.


----------



## Pinoymr05 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Keystone & Vail Resorts*

I'll be in Keystone and Vail this week, anyone from CO area? I'd like to hook up with locals and meet new Filipino mtbikers.


----------



## schumi (Sep 8, 2005)

*no need to say sorry akazan*

that's ok akazan...no biggie. just lemme know when u'r in the area, eagle rock is just a stone throw away to SGM,,,in fact that's around 10mins drive compare to my area which is in the west side of LA, close to half an hour drive on weekend mornings and 1hr drive during workweek/rush hour.

i know some trails that we went last time (my bike was setup on XC before) in Arcadia (probably you've heard this town) that it has a constant climb of around 5miles(8km) up (5-10% grade)...a'la tour de france climb and down with bunch of singletracks (even with some scary exposures). i hope i can ride with you eventhough my bike is setup for AM,,,close to 33lbs now, it's still climbable at slow pace. check this website http://ronbigelow.com/Outings/Trails/merrill/merrill.htm,,,his website is very useful, some of the places here in SGM that we went were based in this creative website.

well...to much for the topic,,,let's just ride when u get here. just PM me or send me an email. have fun guys,,,and i hope i can ride with the guys in PI. happy trails!!!


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

*Sabak Baguio ride*

Riding in Baguio is really fulfilling... lots and lots and lots of climb... and lots and lots and lots of descents:thumbsup: overall rating for the Sabak baguio ride :thumbsup: ... and thanks to the sabak mates for arranging this splendid ride!! Kartman your D'MAN:thumbsup: :thumbsup: special thanks to Boy for the chow

some pictures of the ride...


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

some more baguio trail pics with the Sabak crew

Boy:thumbsup: the dude responsible for the Chow:thumbsup:










Raoul aka Kartman! the dude that hooked us up for this ride:thumbsup:










First casualty... D vampire teddy:thumbsup:


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

some more pics..




























D' sabak Crew


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

Last pics hope you enjoy the pics:thumbsup:



















Chow time:thumbsup:


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

check out these two bicycling forums in the Philippines:

http://pinoymtbiker.proboards7.com/index.cgi

www.cebucycling.com


----------



## dromayn (Jul 7, 2006)

*anyone from around bacolod*

planning to visit after 4 years just want to know of trails around bacolod.


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

dromayn said:


> planning to visit after 4 years just want to know of trails around bacolod.


My friends where able to ride there 2 years ago, and they said that there are lots of good trails there... and outside, Manila, Bacolod is the place with many very active MTBers... I will try to ask what the places you can ride in Bacolod


----------



## dromayn (Jul 7, 2006)

barelylegal said:


> My friends where able to ride there 2 years ago, and they said that there are lots of good trails there... and outside, Manila, Bacolod is the place with many very active MTBers... I will try to ask what the places you can ride in Bacolod


thanks barelylegal. i am more into singletrack, i hope that their are a bunch of them out there.


----------



## dayuhan (Jun 11, 2006)

Some pics from Sagada, our little corner of the Philippines...


----------



## jojodancer (Aug 29, 2006)

nice, nice, nice, pics,trails and bikes, back in the day, we only had a choice between patria and kairuz, the later being better of the two, no trails to speak of but a wide open
lot wherein either a herd of carabaos or a pack of dogs would chase after us. also, we would trek to sagada for something other than mt biking.


----------



## Carding (Nov 7, 2005)

*Bikers from Sacramento,CA*

Musta na mga pare,we're from Cebu,we ride a lot here in Forest Hills,Auburn,salmon Falls,lots of places.Check this video out from Flume Trail South Lake Tahoe



m


----------



## GravityD (Jun 3, 2007)

Hello guys pilipino po dito sa sacramento ca

Ang galing nama Carding Im local in sacramento from Quezon provice ph . maybe I ca join you guys looks fun. i rode salmon falls 2x this year but mostly foresthill in auburn. 

sweet a Forum for pinoys that what i need.


----------



## uberclyde (Feb 25, 2004)

*Shouting out to the Sabak Boys*

Hey guys, just to let you know that Mirjam and I are still riding, with the two little boogers even!

Missing the Santa Rosa single track and all of you.

Darius


----------



## Jaydg (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey Darius ! Just got home from riding the trails, and ready to do jack **** for the rest of the afternoon . Riding is pretty much still the same , Reverse Palace and Pina's for Goto and the coffee trail back . Nice to see you guys havin a blast ! The little ones are not so little anymore . I ordered a Wee Ride Kangaroo seat on Ebay , so I can take my baby girl on the bike ( eventually to the trail if Nikki does'nt forbid it ). Maybe you should get one of those since it is mounted in the front , then you can bring both kids with you on the bike , am sure you will get stronger doing so ( like Rocky IV training) .

Good to hear from you again and Happy Thanksgiving ! ( Hmmm are'nt you Canadian ? do Canadians have thanksgiving ? )

Warm Regards ,

Leo


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

Ey darius, good to hear from you... glad that you are riding there together with miriam and the kids... You seem to lost weight:thumbsup: ... hope to see you soon buddy!

Tyrone


----------



## uberclyde (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey Leo! wife is sort of Canadian, but worse yet, she is vegetarian! So I cooked a turkey and she cooked a blob of tofu for Thanksgiving. Excited for your baby girl. She will be running your household soon if not already. Mine is almost four and firmly in charge. She has her own bike now with training wheels but is pretty timid about taking it out for a spin. Give my regards to the gang. I'll try to put to some pix up of a great network of purpose-built singletrack in a local park near here. The land was allocated to a local club just for bike trails, and they rock. Apart from that one spot, though, the riding here is really tame.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm trying to gauge interest from Pinoy riders about getting together for a long weekend (or maybe a week) of riding in Moab/Fruita next year. Either early Fall or very late Spring. It will be fun epic riding, Filipino and American food and if somebody can bring San Mig, it will be complete...
If I put something together, will ya'll want to do it?


----------



## akazan (Jul 9, 2005)

*Pinoy MTBr's:ge together*

Flipnidaho,

I'm in...been to Moab twice but never seen Fruita yet. I heard alot of good riding stories about the trails in Fruita and it's time to see it. You have to plan it and give us the time frame. I'm excited...

Akazan


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

akazan said:


> Flipnidaho,
> 
> I'm in...been to Moab twice but never seen Fruita yet. I heard alot of good riding stories about the trails in Fruita and it's time to see it. You have to plan it and give us the time frame. I'm excited...
> 
> Akazan


What about March or April 2008?


----------



## akazan (Jul 9, 2005)

*Get together*

Flipnidaho,

I think March or April will still be cold...some parts of Moab and Fruita will
still have some snow. How about May or June? Kids are out and much better for
the whole family.

Akazan


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

akazan said:


> Flipnidaho,
> 
> I think March or April will still be cold...some parts of Moab and Fruita will
> still have some snow. How about May or June? Kids are out and much better for
> ...


Hey Akazan,
We've been in Moab the past 5 years around Spring Break and have had great luck with weather (we go every month from October to May every year). We can't do May since we'll be in the PI for that month and June will be hot down there... 
Let me know what you think...
G


----------



## spidron (Jul 31, 2006)

Nasa Manila ako ngayong Pasko. Ano ba ang magandang (at murang) bilin diyan? Maganda ba ang quality nang mga cycling jersey at mga damit? Nakita ko na quaity nung mga shorts. Di ko masyado-type. Mas-mahal ba ang mga components dito sa US - gaya nang pedal, saddle, etc - kaysa diyan?


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

spidron said:


> Nasa Manila ako ngayong Pasko. Ano ba ang magandang (at murang) bilin diyan? Maganda ba ang quality nang mga cycling jersey at mga damit? Nakita ko na quaity nung mga shorts. Di ko masyado-type. Mas-mahal ba ang mga components dito sa US - gaya nang pedal, saddle, etc - kaysa diyan?


US made items are more expensive in the PI (like frames, some forks like Fox or White Brothers, etc...).
Most other items that are made in the Far East are less expensive in the PI.
You have a lot of choices in locally made cycling clothing that vary in quality. Your best bet would be to visit a few shops that cater to high end stuff (like All Terra in Libis) and check out their stuff...


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi guys!!! 
nice pics! It looks like our green mountains in summer, wet, sooooo wet and hot! 

greetings from CastronBtt crew.


----------



## akazan (Jul 9, 2005)

*Pinoy get together*

Flipnidaho,

April seems a good month. I think spring is a good time in Moab or Fruita, it's not too cold
and you can go for a long epic ride.

Akazan


----------



## spidron (Jul 31, 2006)

flipnidaho said:


> US made items are more expensive in the PI (like frames, some forks like Fox or White Brothers, etc...).
> Most other items that are made in the Far East are less expensive in the PI.
> You have a lot of choices in locally made cycling clothing that vary in quality. Your best bet would be to visit a few shops that cater to high end stuff (like All Terra in Libis) and check out their stuff...


All Terra in Libis. Cool. Thanks! I'll be sure to check it out. Figured I'm getting clothing. Don't want to worry about weight. Thanks again!


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

The date has been set. The Moab Flip Tribe Gathering will be the week of March 17th 2008. Mark your calendars and let me know if you can make it! All kinds of bikers are welcome. XC, All Mountain, SS, rigid, hardtail, daulie it doesn't matter...


----------



## rj2 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Looking to ride in PI*

I'll be in Metro Manila and Marineduque from February 1 to 22. I won't be bringing any gear and would need to rent. Medium frame, 44.5 shoe, etc.

Salamat


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

March 16th to the 22nd 2008!!!

I've been checking out Moab house rental rates and if we get 8 people in the same house, we can collectively end up paying between $35 to $50 per person which is relatively inexpensive compared to the typical $100 per night hotel room. Plus we can save by cooking at home! 
I also sent an invite to Francois, mtbr.com founder so we'll see if he can make it as well...
As usual, all riders and non flips of every ability are welcome (although a love of Filipino food is a must)..
Before I reserve a house, I will probably need some commitments to who can make it so we can determine the size of the house/condo by the end of this month, start of Feb... 
To whet your appetite, here are some 2007 Moab pictures...


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi! Gary, two days more to go til _The Moab Flip Tribe Gathering_! I know this would be flooded again with photos! 

Have a great time, guys!


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Onie said:


> Hi! Gary, two days more to go til _The Moab Flip Tribe Gathering_! Have a great time, guys!


Thanks dude... We're packing as we speak/type... If anyone is down there, PM me to hook up for a ride or two or three...


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

flipnidaho said:


> Thanks dude... We're packing as we speak/type... If anyone is down there, PM me to hook up for a ride or two or three...


Good luck and ride safe guys!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bakalboy (Nov 28, 2006)

I heard that this company was owned by Filipinos based in the US, was suprised that the owners are active here in MTBR. More power and good luck on the business. Are you coming out with a mountain bike?



flipnidaho said:


> Vellum... Great comfy, light bike...
> http://www.vellumcycles.com/


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

My blog for 2008's visit and riding... Enjoy...
http://forums.mtbr.com/blog.php?do=showjournal&j=322


----------



## slugster (May 5, 2008)

nice pictures.... Man I miss PI


----------



## BundokBiker (May 15, 2004)

*thanks for sharing*

great photos on your blog, Gary. enjoyed them.

I gotta make it back soon.

-Bo


----------



## garcied (May 18, 2008)

very nice pictures, thanks for sharing. 
Where in Sta. Rosa, Laguna is that MTB trail ? Have a house in San Lorenzo,
but never been home for 13yrs. planing to go home next month, want to hook up with local mtb riders.


----------



## Jaydg (Oct 29, 2006)

garcied said:


> very nice pictures, thanks for sharing.
> Where in Sta. Rosa, Laguna is that MTB trail ? Have a house in San Lorenzo,
> but never been home for 13yrs. planing to go home next month, want to hook up with local mtb riders.


There is a bike shop SABAK in the Paseo mall its along the Santa Rosa to Tagaytay road . The shop offers rentals and is a meeting place for riders usually around 7 am Tue Thu and Weekends.


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

Jaydg said:


> There is a bike shop SABAK in the Paseo mall its along the Santa Rosa to Tagaytay road . The shop offers rentals and is a meeting place for riders usually around 7 am Tue Thu and Weekends.


Jaydg, joinin the race this weekend?


----------



## garcied (May 18, 2008)

Thanks jaydg,


----------



## JeffSpicoli (Jan 8, 2008)

Awesome pics...I'm jealous...


----------



## Paollo (Jun 26, 2008)

:thumbsup: wow! nice pictures & i enjoyed viewing these stuffs! btw i'm newbie in this fourm & in mtn biking too!


----------



## kix12 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Father and son mtb wales uk.*

I would like to share some pics to my KABABAYAN from the UK.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice! Looks cold...


----------



## kix12 (Jul 29, 2006)

you bet!, always raining! but the trails are first class. Where r u in US?, my dad lives in new jersey. Not bad for a 60 yr old?


----------



## Paollo (Jun 26, 2008)

quick light trail with my '08 khs-fs..









backroad








farmroad








at home after the trail


----------



## garcied (May 18, 2008)

Very nice trail Paollo, Where is this trail located.


----------



## Paollo (Jun 26, 2008)

garcied said:


> Very nice trail Paollo, Where is this trail located.


Thanks! ...here in Mindanao, Sultan Kudarat.


----------



## JeffSpicoli (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey Paolo, nice KHS....Pics of dirty bikes are much manlier than pics of pristine, clean ones!


----------



## Paollo (Jun 26, 2008)

JeffSpicoli said:


> Hey Paolo, nice KHS....Pics of dirty bikes are much manlier than pics of pristine, clean ones!


Thanks a lot Jeff! That's what i meant for mtn bikes:thumbsup:


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

just wanted to say hi from Baguio City. hopefully, I'll be able to post some pics soon.


----------



## nico2me (Feb 9, 2007)

Maybe I will have better luck posting here. I tried the local forum and didn't get much luck.

MGA KABAYAN in Texas: Anybody racing any of the TMBRA Fall Series? Fall Series Calendar: www.tmbra.org

I'm sure there are plenty of mtb'ers in Texas. We are known to be competitive. Anybody else racing any Cat..... 3 to Pro ?


----------



## Paollo (Jun 26, 2008)

Weekend trail ride
https://widget-db.slide.com/widgets/slideticker.swf


----------



## nuj (Jul 27, 2008)

mabuhay kabayan, i'm jun from binan, laguna and i'm new to this forum. just wanna say hello and even though by mountain bike isn't as expensive as yours, as long as ii serves the purpose, it will do.the first photo, i'm using a downhill fork by dnm and the latter is a xcr suntour with remote lockout


----------



## ozzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Sup y'all.
I just started reading this thread and I'm sure I will get to the first page eventually.
I'd like to know if there is racing or DH racing series/scene in PI. 
Any links? Sites? Places to DH or accomodates Dhers (shuttle, a stretch -lifts?)?

I live in San Diego now.
Went to High School in Baguio (damn, now thinking about it, there has got to be a lot of DH trails or possibilities for DH trails up there). 

Any flips who ride DH in SD, let's hook up. We do lots of XC/trail riding too.
-Orven ([email protected])


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## schumi (Sep 8, 2005)

*DH Group at Power Plant Mall in Makati*

Hey Ozzer,

I remember before I came here in LA, this bike shop that just opened at Power Plant Mall, just adjacent to Belair Makati has bunch of guys doin DH runs in Tagaytay. The bike shop is owned by Beaver Lopez, I just can't recall the name of it. Once you get back to PI, try hooking up with them...they tried to convince me, but DH is not me. I just do aggressive XC/Trail riding. Maybe when I visit my sister there in SD, she lives Santee...we can ride together and bring me where the nice trails are.


----------



## nico2me (Feb 9, 2007)

nico2me said:


> Maybe I will have better luck posting here. I tried the local forum and didn't get much luck.
> 
> MGA KABAYAN in Texas: Anybody racing any of the TMBRA Fall Series? Fall Series Calendar: www.tmbra.org
> 
> I'm sure there are plenty of mtb'ers in Texas. We are known to be competitive. Anybody else racing any Cat..... 3 to Pro ?


I hate to think I'm a Lone Ranger racing in the TMBRA venue but seems like it is what it is. :ihih: :ihih:


----------



## ozzer (Jul 2, 2004)

schumi said:


> Hey Ozzer,
> 
> I remember before I came here in LA, this bike shop that just opened at Power Plant Mall, just adjacent to Belair Makati has bunch of guys doin DH runs in Tagaytay. The bike shop is owned by Beaver Lopez, I just can't recall the name of it. Once you get back to PI, try hooking up with them...they tried to convince me, but DH is not me. I just do aggressive XC/Trail riding. Maybe when I visit my sister there in SD, she lives Santee...we can ride together and bring me where the nice trails are.


tnx. one of these days, I'll visit PI again.
shoot me an email when you plan on visiting SD. 
there are some nice trails all over even closer to Santee.

uhm, would someone be nice enough and spot me a member referral on the pinoymtber forum (registration requirement)? I just want to see pics of riding in PI.

thanks.


----------



## wandie1024 (Feb 18, 2008)

HUWAW! may Pinoy thread pala dito sa mtbr! nice shots mga kapatid!:thumbsup:

let me share mine:

during the PMTB newbie fun ride last May 1, 2008 Puray, Montalban (now Rodriguez) Province of Rizal









meetup place: Chowking San Mateo








assembly








jeepney



































entering Rodriguez


































































































river crossing





















































me! hehe!








denise








the Pasig Riders Group








rest stop








technical climb


























discussions








da goat!

hope you like it.


----------



## cdidit (May 7, 2008)

the only one of my kind riding round here! i live in mountain view, ca and ride el corte medera "skeggs", waterdog park, arastradero preserve to name a few. any pinoys round this area? got info on some illegal trail, at least i think they are? really nice downhill sections, real raw trails!


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

great pics...thanks for sharing


----------



## slugster (May 5, 2008)

cdidit, 
im located in Mtn View.... we can hook up for a ride.. there is actually a lot of pinoys in Nor*Cal that rides mtb. I ride mostly in weekends and that would be everywhere in Nor*Cal.. hit me up!!


----------



## cdidit (May 7, 2008)

hey there slugster, thanks for the reply! i am planning on riding arastradero or windy hill loop tomorrow. would you be interested? if so i will be going around 12pm or so. i will email you my #, so give me a call bro!


----------



## jedflip23 (Jul 30, 2008)

slugster said:


> cdidit,
> im located in Mtn View.... we can hook up for a ride.. there is actually a lot of pinoys in Nor*Cal that rides mtb. I ride mostly in weekends and that would be everywhere in Nor*Cal.. hit me up!!


Hey pinoy here in San Jose.... Where do you ride?.... I am new to the sport used to ride crotch rockets.... anyway.... I rode Russian Ridge over HWY 35 and men still sore like hell:madman: 
if you ride with groups I would love to join you guys along with my bro.. I also got a road bike so some commute and training. pm me so we can all hook up


----------



## slugster (May 5, 2008)

*My fellow pinoys in Nor*Cal...*

We have a mainly pinoy group here in Nor*Cal that always up for a ride.. check out the site for events of rides.. http://maharlikabikers.proboards107.com/index.cgi

if you have any questions just pm me..


----------



## jedflip23 (Jul 30, 2008)

slugster said:


> We have a mainly pinoy group here in Nor*Cal that always up for a ride.. check out the site for events of rides.. http://maharlikabikers.proboards107.com/index.cgi
> 
> if you have any questions just pm me..


thanks for the link.. just joined the forums... thanks to xc_flip too


----------



## cdidit (May 7, 2008)

*flip mode squad?*

Hey guys, how many are new to the sport? I've been riding off an on maybe 10 years, not counting bmx. About 5 years ago I had a pretty nasty fall, broken hand and some bad cuts. I didn't start riding again till a year ago and its been a slow process. I was ridding mainly hardtails, but now i've been riding a full suspension rig which has helped my confidence big time. Anyways lets schedule a ride, just tell me where and when!

Salamat po
(my tagalog sucks, sorry!)


----------



## wildtrekker (Sep 2, 2008)

Mabuhay!

It is good to see some of my kababayans here on this site. I was in my teens when I started biking. then I stopped. Now I am trying to get back at it. I love the geat outdoors!

It has been a while, but my body is getting used to it again. Slooowly getting there. been trying out light to medium trails. 

I am currently based here in Bowie, Maryland. Any of you Filipino cycling enthusiasts close to my area? Let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## jedflip23 (Jul 30, 2008)

wildtrekker said:


> Mabuhay!
> 
> It is good to see some of my kababayans here on this site. I was in my teens when I started biking. then I stopped. Now I am trying to get back at it. I love the geat outdoors!
> 
> ...


Hey i used to live in MD and our neighbor is a Nurse and he rides with other pinoys too. He works at Hopkins and some of them in Sinai. If you ever stop by owings mills he lives near the high school. His name is Uncle Ferdie...Ill ask his number and pm it to you so you can join their rides..


----------



## wildtrekker (Sep 2, 2008)

maraming salamat!

Thanks for the response.


----------



## wildtrekker (Sep 2, 2008)

It does not matter what bike you ride as long as it handles well and can take the abuse. it is a good hobby, good exercise, have fun and enjoy! Bikes have their limitations, they only can do so much, a lot of the work has to come from you. So focus more on your skills as a cyclist.

MOSSO is a known brand and I do not think they come cheap either.

there was an article on it, it was given good ratings.

here is a link:

http://www.chinamtb.com/files/e988c72d47a6ee47cf44c4c6bebe049f-130.html

Again enjoy!


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

for any flips that are in the SW area, RRB and I will be in Moab/Fruita from October 10th to the 13th. Join us for some good riding! 
PM me for details...


----------



## bundok_joe (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow Galing! Bilib ako! 
Never knew that there's so much Pinoy Bike Fanatics sa atin. 

I recide in NorCal (South Bay) but do have family in Pampanga & Leyte. Would love to hook up with you guys when I visit Angeles & Tacloban. 

Keep it up Kabalen!


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## Paollo (Jun 26, 2008)

*Weekend Ride*

Just want to share with you guys our weekend ride here in our area, Sultan Kudarat with some of my riding buddies; 70kms(viz a viz) ride from our homebase. Here are some of the pictures taken during the ride.(sorry for the pictures, these were taken only from an entry level camera)

at our meeting place in our homebase, Tacurong City









after 11kms of road riding we reached the town of Isulan.. shot at the provincial capitol bldg. of the province


----------



## Paollo (Jun 26, 2008)

pure off-road and uphill ride..









the group..









one of my riding buddy stucked in the middle of the climb..


----------



## Paollo (Jun 26, 2008)

view of the place "na pupuntahan"..









uummmpphh! pushing time..









after the "hingalang padyakan & tulakan" we finally reached the place..a shot at the gate..


----------



## Paollo (Jun 26, 2008)

shots taken at the resort..


----------



## Paollo (Jun 26, 2008)

pictures pa..

our bikes..









at the hut..









the foods, "grilled tilapia & pork"









of corz di mawawala yung "dinoradong rice''..


----------



## Paollo (Jun 26, 2008)

time to go home...a shot at the top of the hill..









my bike at homebase after the ride..


----------



## jay d (Apr 12, 2007)

very nice pics!!!!! share ko lang yung sa amin...... summer 08 southern california. Pasadena, mt. lowe/ sam merrill trail.


----------



## slugster (May 5, 2008)

Paollo said:


> time to go home...a shot at the top of the hill..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice pictures thanks for sharing...:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good stuff.... now im really missing PINAS


----------



## Paollo (Jun 26, 2008)

@ slugster, tnx for the compliments sir!


----------



## Lan Zeird (Sep 26, 2008)

hey rabrig you made it!!! where that taken? very nice place


----------



## garcied (May 18, 2008)

Paollo, very nice pictures made me homesick. specially the food, wow.


----------



## Paollo (Jun 26, 2008)

@garcied: thank you so much sir!


----------



## Paollo (Jun 26, 2008)

*Test Ride 0f '09 Spez Hardrock*

Just want to share with my test ride of an '09 Specialized Hardrock(HT) with my riding buddies in the area. Used to be in full susser bike especially in my off-road riding;

at homebase








at the backroads








1st taste of dirt


----------



## Paollo (Jun 26, 2008)

my riding buddies chat each other during a short stop

















the trail


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

Ei Paollo, where is this trail? looks interesting..btw thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Paollo (Jun 26, 2008)

Muddy trail, missed the services of my fs

















Whew! riding in this kind of trail is fun with my full susser, but the ht is still fun to ride too!


----------



## Paollo (Jun 26, 2008)

Muddy trail, missed the services of my fs

















Whew! riding in this kind of trail is fun with my full susser
















But wow, the HT is also doing fine


----------



## Paollo (Jun 26, 2008)

our bikes lying in the grassy side of the trail as we take a short breather








the trail to take








one of my riding buddies falls 








heeelp!


----------



## Paollo (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks, just a minor bruises! 









at hombase after that ride

















wow what an exciting ride! Now I can say that riding an HT bike is still cool & fun!


----------



## Paollo (Jun 26, 2008)

barelylegal said:


> Ei Paollo, where is this trail? looks interesting..btw thanks for sharing the pics


Here in Mindanao, at Barangay Kalandagan, Tacurong City..you'r welcome sir, thanks for viewing too!


----------



## p0r0y (Sep 5, 2008)

Dami pala pinoy dito. Chris from Sacramento if anybody wanna ride feel free to pm me and to all pinoys back there in PI ill be there next year for three months hopefully i can meet up and ride with ya'll.


----------



## dayuhan (Jun 11, 2006)

A typical ride in Sagada, Mt Province...


----------



## barelylegal (May 12, 2006)

Ey Dayuhan! Those are SENSATIONAL TRAILS!! I am craving so much to visit your place.... thanks for sharing the pics:thumbsup:


----------



## pyromancer0318 (Nov 8, 2008)

*i need help..*



hi. im from makati and just got me a mosso steel horse bike (full suspension). using suntour shocks, crankset, shimano changer, shimano acera.

im having problems with my changer. ayaw kumagat minsan. pahirapan.
also, anyone of you know a good priced dual suspension frame? ung jamis and da bomb na nakita ko sa cartimar costs 32k. frame pa lng un. medyo mabigat tlga. im really looking for a reasonable priced frame.

here are the pics of my bike. it isnt much and i still have lots to replace.

I need to replace the disc brakes. I had been offered b some shops to use MOB or Ballistic. I asked for Shimano and they said that center locks are the ones available. Meaning, I need to replace my entire wheel set. i didnt ask for the price though.

help please!!



>





















https://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr332/pyromancer0318/11282008037.jpg




























salamat po. :thumbsup:


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

pyromancer0318 said:


> hi. im from makati and just got me a mosso steel horse bike (full suspension). using suntour shocks, crankset, shimano changer, shimano acera.


Did you get the bike brand new or 2nd (or 3rd or...) hand?



pyromancer0318 said:


> im having problems with my changer. ayaw kumagat minsan. pahirapan.


Which derailleur, front or rear? Have you played with the adjustment screws? Again, is the bike (and the components -- namely the front chainrings and rear cassette) new? If it's (they're) not, it may be a problem of chainring/cog teeth/chain wear.



pyromancer0318 said:


> also, anyone of you know a good priced dual suspension frame? ung jamis and da bomb na nakita ko sa cartimar costs 32k. frame pa lng un. medyo mabigat tlga. im really looking for a reasonable priced frame.


Da Bomb is probably one of the lowest you can go without compromising quality. It's surprising Jamis has a FS frame in that price group. Any lower than that and you either have to go used or compromise the durability of the frame.



pyromancer0318 said:


> here are the pics of my bike. it isnt much and i still have lots to replace.
> 
> I need to replace the disc brakes. I had been offered b some shops to use MOB or Ballistic. I asked for Shimano and they said that center locks are the ones available. Meaning, I need to replace my entire wheel set. i didnt ask for the price though.


Is there a question here? What's wrong with the disc brakes?


----------



## pyromancer0318 (Nov 8, 2008)

its the rear derailleur. and i got the bike brand new. but since the store assembled the bike themselves, i wasnt able to really test it out.



> Is there a question here? What's wrong with the disc brakes?


the plates arent aligned. as what the repairman had said, "umocho ung disc.maxado malake." I think he meant to say that the disc installed is bigger than what is needed.

so are you saying that da bomb and jamis fs at 32k is priced reasonably? i mean, from elsewhere, they could be priced more?

have you heard of frames called Santa Cruz? I saw one at Php6,500. I though of getting it as a replacement to my mosso steel horse.

thanks for the advice.


----------



## ParengBalot (Aug 9, 2007)

*Check parts wear*

What I would do first is hang the bike on a stand then:
- check if there is a pattern when chain or shifting skips, shift in middle ring in front then shift 1 cog at from high to low gears.
- if it skips, shift to lg ring (ft), small cog (rear) & align derail using adj screws. Then shift to granny ring (ft), lg cog (rear) & align using adj screws. Then shift to middle ring (ft), middle cog (rear) & adj/turn cable tension in shift lever or derail until chain is in correct gear & no chain rub sound.
- If not, check chain tension, if loose, adj derail tension screw by derail hanger (rear frame).
- If not, chainring & cog teeth wear. If worn, replace them with new once.
- Also check crank & bottom bracket if loose or have play then tighten on spec.
- If skipping in ft chainrings, adj & align ft derail & make sure no chain rub on all 3 gears.

If all fails, upgrade to a Shimano or SRAM drivetrain kit. MoBettah!

Good luck & ride on!

shift 1 cog at from high to low gears.
- if it skips, shift to lg ring (ft), small cog (rear) & align derail using adj screws. Then shift to granny ring (ft), lg cog (rear) & align using adj screws. Then shift to middle ring (ft), middle cog (rear) & adj/turn cable tension in shift lever or derail until chain is in correct gear & no chain rub sound.
- If not, check chain tension, if loose, adj derail tension screw by derail hanger (rear frame).
- If not, chainring & cog teeth wear. If worn, replace them with new once.
- Also check crank & bottom bracket if loose or have play then tighten on spec.
- If skipping in ft chainrings, adj & align ft derail & make sure no chain rub on all 3 gears.

If all fails, upgrade to a Shimano or SRAM drivetrain kit. MoBettah!
shift 1 cog at from high to low gears.
- if it skips, shift to lg ring (ft), small cog (rear) & align derail using adj screws. Then shift to granny ring (ft), lg cog (rear) & align using adj screws. Then shift to middle ring (ft), middle cog (rear) & adj/turn cable tension in shift lever or derail until chain is in correct gear & no chain rub sound.
- If not, check chain tension, if loose, adj derail tension screw by derail hanger (rear frame).
- If not, chainring & cog teeth wear. If worn, replace them with new once.
- Also check crank & bottom bracket if loose or have play then tighten on spec.
- If skipping in ft chainrings, adj & align ft derail & make sure no chain rub on all 3 gears.

If all fails, upgrade to a Shimano or SRAM drivetrain kit. MoBettah!
shift 1 cog at from high to low gears.
- if it skips, shift to lg ring (ft), small cog (rear) & align derail using adj screws. Then shift to granny ring (ft), lg cog (rear) & align using adj screws. Then shift to middle ring (ft), middle cog (rear) & adj/turn cable tension in shift lever or derail until chain is in correct gear & no chain rub sound.
- If not, check chain tension, if loose, adj derail tension screw by derail hanger (rear frame).
- If not, chainring & cog teeth wear. If worn, replace them with new once.
- Also check crank & bottom bracket if loose or have play then tighten on spec.
- If skipping in ft chainrings, adj & align ft derail & make sure no chain rub on all 3 gears.

If all fails, upgrade to a Shimano or SRAM drivetrain kit. MoBettah!
shift 1 cog at from high to low gears.
- if it skips, shift to lg ring (ft), small cog (rear) & align derail using adj screws. Then shift to granny ring (ft), lg cog (rear) & align using adj screws. Then shift to middle ring (ft), middle cog (rear) & adj/turn cable tension in shift lever or derail until chain is in correct gear & no chain rub sound.
- If not, check chain tension, if loose, adj derail tension screw by derail hanger (rear frame).
- If not, chainring & cog teeth wear. If worn, replace them with new once.
- Also check crank & bottom bracket if loose or have play then tighten on spec.
- If skipping in ft chainrings, adj & align ft derail & make sure no chain rub on all 3 gears.

If all fails, upgrade to a Shimano or SRAM drivetrain kit. MoBettah!
shift 1 cog at from high to low gears.
- if it skips, shift to lg ring (ft), small cog (rear) & align derail using adj screws. Then shift to granny ring (ft), lg cog (rear) & align using adj screws. Then shift to middle ring (ft), middle cog (rear) & adj/turn cable tension in shift lever or derail until chain is in correct gear & no chain rub sound.
- If not, check chain tension, if loose, adj derail tension screw by derail hanger (rear frame).
- If not, chainring & cog teeth wear. If worn, replace them with new once.
- Also check crank & bottom bracket if loose or have play then tighten on spec.
- If skipping in ft chainrings, adj & align ft derail & make sure no chain rub on all 3 gears.

If all fails, upgrade to a Shimano or SRAM drivetrain kit. MoBettah!
shift 1 cog at from high to low gears.
- if it skips, shift to lg ring (ft), small cog (rear) & align derail using adj screws. Then shift to granny ring (ft), lg cog (rear) & align using adj screws. Then shift to middle ring (ft), middle cog (rear) & adj/turn cable tension in shift lever or derail until chain is in correct gear & no chain rub sound.
- If not, check chain tension, if loose, adj derail tension screw by derail hanger (rear frame).
- If not, chainring & cog teeth wear. If worn, replace them with new once.
- Also check crank & bottom bracket if loose or have play then tighten on spec.
- If skipping in ft chainrings, adj & align ft derail & make sure no chain rub on all 3 gears.

If all fails, upgrade to a Shimano or SRAM drivetrain kit. MoBettah!
shift 1 cog at from high to low gears.
- if it skips, shift to lg ring (ft), small cog (rear) & align derail using adj screws. Then shift to granny ring (ft), lg cog (rear) & align using adj screws. Then shift to middle ring (ft), middle cog (rear) & adj/turn cable tension in shift lever or derail until chain is in correct gear & no chain rub sound.
- If not, check chain tension, if loose, adj derail tension screw by derail hanger (rear frame).
- If not, chainring & cog teeth wear. If worn, replace them with new once.
- Also check crank & bottom bracket if loose or have play then tighten on spec.
- If skipping in ft chainrings, adj & align ft derail & make sure no chain rub on all 3 gears.

If all fails, upgrade to a Shimano or SRAM drivetrain kit. MoBettah!
shift 1 cog at from high to low gears.
- if it skips, shift to lg ring (ft), small cog (rear) & align derail using adj screws. Then shift to granny ring (ft), lg cog (rear) & align using adj screws. Then shift to middle ring (ft), middle cog (rear) & adj/turn cable tension in shift lever or derail until chain is in correct gear & no chain rub sound.
- If not, check chain tension, if loose, adj derail tension screw by derail hanger (rear frame).
- If not, chainring & cog teeth wear. If worn, replace them with new once.
- Also check crank & bottom bracket if loose or have play then tighten on spec.
- If skipping in ft chainrings, adj & align ft derail & make sure no chain rub on all 3 gears.

If all fails, upgrade to a Shimano or SRAM drivetrain kit. MoBettah!
shift 1 cog at from high to low gears.
- if it skips, shift to lg ring (ft), small cog (rear) & align derail using adj screws. Then shift to granny ring (ft), lg cog (rear) & align using adj screws. Then shift to middle ring (ft), middle cog (rear) & adj/turn cable tension in shift lever or derail until chain is in correct gear & no chain rub sound.
- If not, check chain tension, if loose, adj derail tension screw by derail hanger (rear frame).
- If not, chainring & cog teeth wear. If worn, replace them with new once.
- Also check crank & bottom bracket if loose or have play then tighten on spec.
- If skipping in ft chainrings, adj & align ft derail & make sure no chain rub on all 3 gears.

If all fails, upgrade to a Shimano or SRAM drivetrain kit. MoBettah!
shift 1 cog at from high to low gears.
- if it skips, shift to lg ring (ft), small cog (rear) & align derail using adj screws. Then shift to granny ring (ft), lg cog (rear) & align using adj screws. Then shift to middle ring (ft), middle cog (rear) & adj/turn cable tension in shift lever or derail until chain is in correct gear & no chain rub sound.
- If not, check chain tension, if loose, adj derail tension screw by derail hanger (rear frame).
- If not, chainring & cog teeth wear. If worn, replace them with new once.
- Also check crank & bottom bracket if loose or have play then tighten on spec.
- If skipping in ft chainrings, adj & align ft derail & make sure no chain rub on all 3 gears.

If all fails, upgrade to a Shimano or SRAM drivetrain kit. MoBettah!
shift 1 cog at from high to low gears.
- if it skips, shift to lg ring (ft), small cog (rear) & align derail using adj screws. Then shift to granny ring (ft), lg cog (rear) & align using adj screws. Then shift to middle ring (ft), middle cog (rear) & adj/turn cable tension in shift lever or derail until chain is in correct gear & no chain rub sound.
- If not, check chain tension, if loose, adj derail tension screw by derail hanger (rear frame).
- If not, chainring & cog teeth wear. If worn, replace them with new once.
- Also check crank & bottom bracket if loose or have play then tighten on spec.
- If skipping in ft chainrings, adj & align ft derail & make sure no chain rub on all 3 gears.

If all fails, upgrade to a Shimano or SRAM drivetrain kit. MoBettah!
shift 1 cog at from high to low gears.
- if it skips, shift to lg ring (ft), small cog (rear) & align derail using adj screws. Then shift to granny ring (ft), lg cog (rear) & align using adj screws. Then shift to middle ring (ft), middle cog (rear) & adj/turn cable tension in shift lever or derail until chain is in correct gear & no chain rub sound.
- If not, check chain tension, if loose, adj derail tension screw by derail hanger (rear frame).
- If not, chainring & cog teeth wear. If worn, replace them with new once.
- Also check crank & bottom bracket if loose or have play then tighten on spec.
- If skipping in ft chainrings, adj & align ft derail & make sure no chain rub on all 3 gears.

If all fails, upgrade to a Shimano or SRAM drivetrain kit. MoBettah!
shift 1 cog at from high to low gears.
- if it skips, shift to lg ring (ft), small cog (rear) & align derail using adj screws. Then shift to granny ring (ft), lg cog (rear) & align using adj screws. Then shift to middle ring (ft), middle cog (rear) & adj/turn cable tension in shift lever or derail until chain is in correct gear & no chain rub sound.
- If not, check chain tension, if loose, adj derail tension screw by derail hanger (rear frame).
- If not, chainring & cog teeth wear. If worn, replace them with new once.
- Also check crank & bottom bracket if loose or have play then tighten on spec.
- If skipping in ft chainrings, adj & align ft derail & make sure no chain rub on all 3 gears.

If all fails, upgrade to a Shimano or SRAM drivetrain kit. MoBettah!
shift 1 cog at from high to low gears.
- if it skips, shift to lg ring (ft), small cog (rear) & align derail using adj screws. Then shift to granny ring (ft), lg cog (rear) & align using adj screws. Then shift to middle ring (ft), middle cog (rear) & adj/turn cable tension in shift lever or derail until chain is in correct gear & no chain rub sound.
- If not, check chain tension, if loose, adj derail tension screw by derail hanger (rear frame).
- If not, chainring & cog teeth wear. If worn, replace them with new once.
- Also check crank & bottom bracket if loose or have play then tighten on spec.
- If skipping in ft chainrings, adj & align ft derail & make sure no chain rub on all 3 gears.

If all fails, upgrade to a Shimano or SRAM drivetrain kit. MoBettah!
shift 1 cog at from high to low gears.
- if it skips, shift to lg ring (ft), small cog (rear) & align derail using adj screws. Then shift to granny ring (ft), lg cog (rear) & align using adj screws. Then shift to middle ring (ft), middle cog (rear) & adj/turn cable tension in shift lever or derail until chain is in correct gear & no chain rub sound.
- If not, check chain tension, if loose, adj derail tension screw by derail hanger (rear frame).
- If not, chainring & cog teeth wear. If worn, replace them with new once.
- Also check crank & bottom bracket if loose or have play then tighten on spec.
- If skipping in ft chainrings, adj & align ft derail & make sure no chain rub on all 3 gears.

If all fails, upgrade to a Shimano or SRAM drivetrain kit. MoBettah!
shift 1 cog at from high to low gears.
- if it skips, shift to lg ring (ft), small cog (rear) & align derail using adj screws. Then shift to granny ring (ft), lg cog (rear) & align using adj screws. Then shift to middle ring (ft), middle cog (rear) & adj/turn cable tension in shift lever or derail until chain is in correct gear & no chain rub sound.
- If not, check chain tension, if loose, adj derail tension screw by derail hanger (rear frame).
- If not, chainring & cog teeth wear. If worn, replace them with new once.
- Also check crank & bottom bracket if loose or have play then tighten on spec.
- If skipping in ft chainrings, adj & align ft derail & make sure no chain rub on all 3 gears.

If all fails, upgrade to a Shimano or SRAM drivetrain kit. MoBettah!
shift 1 cog at from high to low gears.
- if it skips, shift to lg ring (ft), small cog (rear) & align derail using adj screws. Then shift to granny ring (ft), lg cog (rear) & align using adj screws. Then shift to middle ring (ft), middle cog (rear) & adj/turn cable tension in shift lever or derail until chain is in correct gear & no chain rub sound.
- If not, check chain tension, if loose, adj derail tension screw by derail hanger (rear frame).
- If not, chainring & cog teeth wear. If worn, replace them with new once.
- Also check crank & bottom bracket if loose or have play then tighten on spec.
- If skipping in ft chainrings, adj & align ft derail & make sure no chain rub on all 3 gears.

If all fails, upgrade to a Shimano or SRAM drivetrain kit. MoBettah!
shift 1 cog at from high to low gears.
- if it skips, shift to lg ring (ft), small cog (rear) & align derail using adj screws. Then shift to granny ring (ft), lg cog (rear) & align using adj screws. Then shift to middle ring (ft), middle cog (rear) & adj/turn cable tension in shift lever or derail until chain is in correct gear & no chain rub sound.
- If not, check chain tension, if loose, adj derail tension screw by derail hanger (rear frame).
- If not, chainring & cog teeth wear. If worn, replace them with new once.
- Also check crank & bottom bracket if loose or have play then tighten on spec.
- If skipping in ft chainrings, adj & align ft derail & make sure no chain rub on all 3 gears.

If all fails, upgrade to a Shimano or SRAM drivetrain kit. MoBettah!
shift 1 cog at from high to low gears.
- if it skips, shift to lg ring (ft), small cog (rear) & align derail using adj screws. Then shift to granny ring (ft), lg cog (rear) & align using adj screws. Then shift to middle ring (ft), middle cog (rear) & adj/turn cable tension in shift lever or derail until chain is in correct gear & no chain rub sound.
- If not, check chain tension, if loose, adj derail tension screw by derail hanger (rear frame).
- If not, chainring & cog teeth wear. If worn, replace them with new once.
- Also check crank & bottom bracket if loose or have play then tighten on spec.
- If skipping in ft chainrings, adj & align ft derail & make sure no chain rub on all 3 gears.

If all fails, upgrade to a Shimano or SRAM drivetrain kit. MoBettah!
shift 1 cog at from high to low gears.
- if it skips, shift to lg ring (ft), small cog (rear) & align derail using adj screws. Then shift to granny ring (ft), lg cog (rear) & align using adj screws. Then shift to middle ring (ft), middle cog (rear) & adj/turn cable tension in shift lever or derail until chain is in correct gear & no chain rub sound.
- If not, check chain tension, if loose, adj derail tension screw by derail hanger (rear frame).
- If not, chainring & cog teeth wear. If worn, replace them with new once.
- Also check crank & bottom bracket if loose or have play then tighten on spec.
- If skipping in ft chainrings, adj & align ft derail & make sure no chain rub on all 3 gears.

If all fails, upgrade to a Shimano or SRAM drivetrain kit. MoBettah!
shift 1 cog at from high to low gears.
- if it skips, shift to lg ring (ft), small cog (rear) & align derail using adj screws. Then shift to granny ring (ft), lg cog (rear) & align using adj screws. Then shift to middle ring (ft), middle cog (rear) & adj/turn cable tension in shift lever or derail until chain is in correct gear & no chain rub sound.
- If not, check chain tension, if loose, adj derail tension screw by derail hanger (rear frame).
- If not, chainring & cog teeth wear. If worn, replace them with new once.
- Also check crank & bottom bracket if loose or have play then tighten on spec.
- If skipping in ft chainrings, adj & align ft derail & make sure no chain rub on all 3 gears.

If all fails, upgrade to a Shimano or SRAM drivetrain kit. MoBettah!
shift 1 cog at from high to low gears.
- if it skips, shift to lg ring (ft), small cog (rear) & align derail using adj screws. Then shift to granny ring (ft), lg cog (rear) & align using adj screws. Then shift to middle ring (ft), middle cog (rear) & adj/turn cable tension in shift lever or derail until chain is in correct gear & no chain rub sound.
- If not, check chain tension, if loose, adj derail tension screw by derail hanger (rear frame).
- If not, chainring & cog teeth wear. If worn, replace them with new once.
- Also check crank & bottom bracket if loose or have play then tighten on spec.
- If skipping in ft chainrings, adj & align ft derail & make sure no chain rub on all 3 gears.

If all fails, upgrade to a Shimano or SRAM drivetrain kit. MoBettah!
shift 1 cog at from high to low gears.
- if it skips, shift to lg ring (ft), small cog (rear) & align derail using adj screws. Then shift to granny ring (ft), lg cog (rear) & align using adj screws. Then shift to middle ring (ft), middle cog (rear) & adj/turn cable tension in shift lever or derail until chain is in correct gear & no chain rub sound.
- If not, check chain tension, if loose, adj derail tension screw by derail hanger (rear frame).
- If not, chainring & cog teeth wear. If worn, replace them with new once.
- Also check crank & bottom bracket if loose or have play then tighten on spec.
- If skipping in ft chainrings, adj & align ft derail & make sure no chain rub on all 3 gears.

If all fails, upgrade to a Shimano or SRAM drivetrain kit. MoBettah!
shift 1 cog at from high to low gears.
- if it skips, shift to lg ring (ft), small cog (rear) & align derail using adj screws. Then shift to granny ring (ft), lg cog (rear) & align using adj screws. Then shift to middle ring (ft), middle cog (rear) & adj/turn cable tension in shift lever or derail until chain is in correct gear & no chain rub sound.
- If not, check chain tension, if loose, adj derail tension screw by derail hanger (rear frame).
- If not, chainring & cog teeth wear. If worn, replace them with new once.
- Also check crank & bottom bracket if loose or have play then tighten on spec.
- If skipping in ft chainrings, adj & align ft derail & make sure no chain rub on all 3 gears.

If all fails, upgrade to a Shimano or SRAM drivetrain kit. MoBettah!
shift 1 cog at from high to low gears.
- if it skips, shift to lg ring (ft), small cog (rear) & align derail using adj screws. Then shift to granny ring (ft), lg cog (rear) & align using adj screws. Then shift to middle ring (ft), middle cog (rear) & adj/turn cable tension in shift lever or derail until chain is in correct gear & no chain rub sound.
- If not, check chain tension, if loose, adj derail tension screw by derail hanger (rear frame).
- If not, chainring & cog teeth wear. If worn, replace them with new once.
- Also check crank & bottom bracket if loose or have play then tighten on spec.
- If skipping in ft chainrings, adj & align ft derail & make sure no chain rub on all 3 gears.

If all fails, upgrade to a Shimano or SRAM drivetrain kit. MoBettah!
shift 1 cog at from high to low gears.
- if it skips, shift to lg ring (ft), small cog (rear) & align derail using adj screws. Then shift to granny ring (ft), lg cog (rear) & align using adj screws. Then shift to middle ring (ft), middle cog (rear) & adj/turn cable tension in shift lever or derail until chain is in correct gear & no chain rub sound.
- If not, check chain tension, if loose, adj derail tension screw by derail hanger (rear frame).
- If not, chainring & cog teeth wear. If worn, replace them with new once.
- Also check crank & bottom bracket if loose or have play then tighten on spec.
- If skipping in ft chainrings, adj & align ft derail & make sure no chain rub on all 3 gears.

If all fails, upgrade to a Shimano or SRAM drivetrain kit. MoBettah!
shift 1 cog at from high to low gears.
- if it skips, shift to lg ring (ft), small cog (rear) & align derail using adj screws. Then shift to granny ring (ft), lg cog (rear) & align using adj screws. Then shift to middle ring (ft), middle cog (rear) & adj/turn cable tension in shift lever or derail until chain is in correct gear & no chain rub sound.
- If not, check chain tension, if loose, adj derail tension screw by derail hanger (rear frame).
- If not, chainring & cog teeth wear. If worn, replace them with new once.
- Also check crank & bottom bracket if loose or have play then tighten on spec.
- If skipping in ft chainrings, adj & align ft derail & make sure no chain rub on all 3 gears.

If all fails, upgrade to a Shimano or SRAM drivetrain kit. MoBettah!
shift 1 cog at from high to low gears.
- if it skips, shift to lg ring (ft), small cog (rear) & align derail using adj screws. Then shift to granny ring (ft), lg cog (rear) & align using adj screws. Then shift to middle ring (ft), middle cog (rear) & adj/turn cable tension in shift lever or derail until chain is in correct gear & no chain rub sound.
- If not, check chain tension, if loose, adj derail tension screw by derail hanger (rear frame).
- If not, chainring & cog teeth wear. If worn, replace them with new once.
- Also check crank & bottom bracket if loose or have play then tighten on spec.
- If skipping in ft chainrings, adj & align ft derail & make sure no chain rub on all 3 gears.

If all fails, upgrade to a Shimano or SRAM drivetrain kit. MoBettah!
shift 1 cog at from high to low gears.
- if it skips, shift to lg ring (ft), small cog (rear) & align derail using adj screws. Then shift to granny ring (ft), lg cog (rear) & align using adj screws. Then shift to middle ring (ft), middle cog (rear) & adj/turn cable tension in shift lever or derail until chain is in correct gear & no chain rub sound.
- If not, check chain tension, if loose, adj derail tension screw by derail hanger (rear frame).
- If not, chainring & cog teeth wear. If worn, replace them with new once.
- Also check crank & bottom bracket if loose or have play then tighten on spec.
- If skipping in ft chainrings, adj & align ft derail & make sure no chain rub on all 3 gears.

If all fails, upgrade to a Shimano or SRAM drivetrain kit. MoBettah!
shift 1 cog at from high to low gears.
- if it skips, shift to lg ring (ft), small cog (rear) & align derail using adj screws. Then shift to granny ring (ft), lg cog (rear) & align using adj screws. Then shift to middle ring (ft), middle cog (rear) & adj/turn cable tension in shift lever or derail until chain is in correct gear & no chain rub sound.
- If not, check chain tension, if loose, adj derail tension screw by derail hanger (rear frame).
- If not, chainring & cog teeth wear. If worn, replace them with new once.
- Also check crank & bottom bracket if loose or have play then tighten on spec.
- If skipping in ft chainrings, adj & align ft derail & make sure no chain rub on all 3 gears.

If all fails, upgrade to a Shimano or SRAM drivetrain kit. MoBettah!


----------



## ParengBalot (Aug 9, 2007)

pyromancer0318 said:


> its the rear derailleur. and i got the bike brand new. but since the store assembled the bike themselves, i wasnt able to really test it out.
> 
> the plates arent aligned. as what the repairman had said, "umocho ung disc.maxado malake." I think he meant to say that the disc installed is bigger than what is needed.
> 
> ...


I would get the Santa Cruz frame, but check geometry specs of model & make sure it will work with your fork travel & all. Best is to buy a frame kit with fork & rear shox so geometry does'nt change on you.


----------



## ParengBalot (Aug 9, 2007)

One other thing, if your lg chainring (ft) does not align with small cog (rear), you might need to remove or add spacers on your BB & crank to align them then adj your derail. to align each end of the rings/gears.


----------



## nico2me (Feb 9, 2007)

pyromancer0318 said:


> have you heard of frames called Santa Cruz? I saw one at Php6,500. I though of getting it as a replacement to my mosso steel horse.
> 
> thanks for the advice.


Santa Cruz is a great bike. What kind do you have in mind? Blur, Nomad, V10, Jackal?

http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/home/

Here's a link to webmountainbike to answer most of your mtb q's:

http://webmountainbike.com/faqs.html


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

pyromancer0318 said:


> its the rear derailleur. and i got the bike brand new. but since the store assembled the bike themselves, i wasnt able to really test it out.


If you have the time, bring the bike back to the store. They SHOULD help you out in fixing any issues you have with the set-up. That SHOULD be part of their service to you as a customer.



pyromancer0318 said:


> the plates arent aligned. as what the repairman had said, "umocho ung disc.maxado malake." I think he meant to say that the disc installed is bigger than what is needed.


Disc? I thought the problem was with shifting?  
Didn't the mechanic give advice on how to fix it? If not, scrap my advice above and go look for another bike shop that cares more for their customers.



pyromancer0318 said:


> so are you saying that da bomb and jamis fs at 32k is priced reasonably? i mean, from elsewhere, they could be priced more?


Those prices are likely representative of average market prices. You did mention Cartimar, and they have some of the best prices anywhere.



pyromancer0318 said:


> have you heard of frames called Santa Cruz? I saw one at Php6,500. I though of getting it as a replacement to my mosso steel horse.
> 
> thanks for the advice.


P6.5k for a Santa Cruz frame???!!! FS??? That's an imitation. The least expensive Santa Cruz frame is the rigid Chameleon w/c retails for USD599 (just under P30k).


----------



## pyromancer0318 (Nov 8, 2008)

rigel said:


> P6.5k for a Santa Cruz frame???!!! FS??? That's an imitation. The least expensive Santa Cruz frame is the rigid Chameleon w/c retails for USD599 (just under P30k).


I really didnt know there could be imitation frames. at one point, it did look authentic and it looked good. the weldings seem to be ok. it was the santa cruz superlight.

Thanks for all the help!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinoymr05 (Feb 11, 2007)

*pix from my last visit in Ozamis*


----------



## dayuhan (Jun 11, 2006)

The cheapest "real" FS frame in Manila will probably be KHS XC104. My advice, though, would be that if you're really on a budget you're better off going with a hardtail and upgrading drive train first. Most of us started with hardtails, and there is nothing wrong with them. Cheap FS bikes tend to be heavy, the rear shocks are not of good quality and the suspension design is usually inefficient, which means a lot of the power you put in goes to bouncing the bike up and down instead of pushing it forward.

Whatever you do, don't get conned into buying one of those fake FS frames that you'll see around Quiapo and Cartimar... especially the infamous Sta Cruz superlight fakes, which have earned a reputation for catastrophic failure under stress (meaning they fall apart when you ride them).

For a brake upgrade without dealing with centerlock, try Avid BB7.

Keep an eye an the buy and sell pages at pinoymtbiker.org, lots of stuff comes up there at good prices.

Shifting issues can often be resolved by minor adjustments to cable tension, etc. Take it to a bike mechanic and have it tuned, it's cheap and most good wrenches will show you what they are doing and help you learn to do it yourself.


----------



## lamdman1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

wow yan nga naman ang pinoy energy (liempo) and protien bar (isdang prito) ayos!!!
lambert from the bay area, california. by the way is this place in mindoro or other visayab town? kasi yung kanin parang natikman ko na


----------



## lamdman1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

*amdg*

hey guys, IMO cycling mtb or road ang 2nd sport sa atin, after basketball. hello sa inyo po. lambert from the bay area, ca. i hope our govt can make the philippines a major mtb destination. obviously it needs major trail work can you imagine if uci and other major mtb events was held there? heres me...:thumbsup:


----------



## lamdman1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

*me and some friends waterdog*

http://picasaweb.google.com/lamdman1976/WaterdogJumpsDec1208#


----------



## jedflip23 (Jul 30, 2008)

Here is some pictures from our previous turkey ride held at Kennedy! Norcal.


----------



## lamdman1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

jedflip23, is this the same turkey ride in los gatos? i wasnt able to join this ride but i hope i meet your pinoy group someday. igats lambert


----------



## jedflip23 (Jul 30, 2008)

lamdman1976 said:


> jedflip23, is this the same turkey ride in los gatos? i wasnt able to join this ride but i hope i meet your pinoy group someday. igats lambert


Yep thats it..... They killed that lechon all the way to the bones.... It was a fun event!!!! Try to check out our site to for ride.... http://maharlikabikers.proboards107.com/index.cgi


----------



## samibismojo (Oct 5, 2008)

*Norhtern Palawan ride*

Hi everyone. The Palawan Nature Bikers will be having a long ride from Roxas town to Taytay a distance of about 78 kms on Dec. 20. The following day Dec 21, the group will proceed to El Nido town, a distance of almost 70 kms, where we will be island hopping. El Nido is famous for its pristine beaches and scenic resorts. Come and join us.


----------



## mjcort27 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello to all mountain bikers back home!
Here are a few photos of our group Sacramento Mountain Bikers-Sikad.
(SMB-Sikad)... mostly taken around here in Northern California and Nevada.

The Great Flume Trail, Lake Tahoe NV













































Mr Toads Wild Ride, Ca













































Auburn, Ca








































































Enjoy the ride.


----------



## samibismojo (Oct 5, 2008)

*that's cool*

Wish we have those kinda trail. But be rest assured the beaches here in Palawan are more beautiful than yours there. Anyone from Palawan there? Are you guys familiar with maharlika cycling club? i kinda mistakenly thought that MCC is philippine based so i jumped the gun and registered but i soon realized that it is not based in the phils coz nobody seemsed to care about my post re: palawan mtbiking. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## wildtrekker (Sep 2, 2008)

pyromancer0318 said:


> hi. im from makati and just got me a mosso steel horse bike (full suspension). using suntour shocks, crankset, shimano changer, shimano acera.
> 
> im having problems with my changer. ayaw kumagat minsan. pahirapan.
> also, anyone of you know a good priced dual suspension frame? ung jamis and da bomb na nakita ko sa cartimar costs 32k. frame pa lng un. medyo mabigat tlga. im really looking for a reasonable priced frame.
> ...


Ano ang diperensya ng disk brakes mo? 
Mukhang maayos pa naman ha?
Bakit gusto mong palitan?


----------



## wildtrekker (Sep 2, 2008)

anong diperensya ng frame mo? 
mukhang maayos pa naman ha?
bakit gusto mong palitan?

ok naman ang bosso... este! mosso.
They do not come cheap.

Any dual suspension frame for that matter

They had reviews done on the MOSSO.

chk this link:

http://www.chinamtb.com/files/e988c72d47a6ee47cf44c4c6bebe049f-130.html


----------



## jedflip23 (Jul 30, 2008)

MCC is San Jose CA base. Im moderator of that forum and I saw your post about the palawan ride. Most of our riders are from NorCAL.


----------



## jedflip23 (Jul 30, 2008)

BTW mjcort27 nice shots..... Next year hope to do N*


----------



## Paollo (Jun 26, 2008)

*wow nice pictures!*

just want to greet you guys a Blessed Christmas by sharing some of the pictures taken during our recent ride here in our area, Tacurong City, Mindanao

at meeting place









on the road









back roads



























single & muddy trails



























cooling down here in the favorite hang out after an hours of pedalling in the trails









class picture








a shot before we part our ways..l-r: jojo, elmer, jerry, jong, darwin & me
thanks for viewing..happy holidays!:thumbsup:


----------



## mjcort27 (Sep 19, 2005)

*N**



jedflip23 said:


> BTW mjcort27 nice shots..... Next year hope to do N*


Yeah, never been to N*. Next year too hopefully with my new Nomad.
I cant wait, for now I just kill the trails here in Auburn, Ca.

Keep riding.


----------



## pancitpalabok (Sep 26, 2005)

cdidit said:


> Hey guys, how many are new to the sport? I've been riding off an on maybe 10 years, not counting bmx. About 5 years ago I had a pretty nasty fall, broken hand and some bad cuts. I didn't start riding again till a year ago and its been a slow process. I was ridding mainly hardtails, but now i've been riding a full suspension rig which has helped my confidence big time. Anyways lets schedule a ride, just tell me where and when!
> 
> Salamat po
> (my tagalog sucks, sorry!)


yo yo cdidit,
hook up with us. no drama fo yo mama.
got a lot peeps of all types of riding.
i mostly do trails with a lil aggressive style. 
i'm a newbie myself but i'm learning jumps and drops and erthang.
we got some great climbers, rodies and some freeriders.
no pressure on any rides. 
ride if you want and i you can't, we'll hook up later.
lots of great trails in norcal.
pm me if you want to hook up. 
i'll send you the link
i live in sunnyvale.
ye yeaeeeeee

-P


----------



## pancitpalabok (Sep 26, 2005)

hey USSPRICETON, 
cool name.
I was stationed on that ship for 3 years. i got out 1996.
We used to call that ship USS Prison. lol

happy trails.
-P


----------



## cdidit (May 7, 2008)

yo, yo, thanks for the extended invite bro! i guess we are all newbies unless we are pros. lots of stuff to learn bout mtb, so the less drama fo yo mama the mo we can rip trails at braile! who are all the rippers from the maharlika group? i am not an experienced climber, really dont like uphill much, but it has its benifits. downhillin' is mo my style, but still need work with pickin my lines and breakin too much on corners. i heard dj sessions are in full effect @ calabasas! yea yeahh be seein ya!:thumbsup: 

cdidit


----------



## lamdman1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

hey cdidit. what up bro, i tihnk you are dennis... am i right? yah i met you in the soltice party at passion trail shop. i was the other pinoy mofo over there.
jedflip, are you YoungBloodRYder in maharlika site? hope to ride with you someday. i rode with your group last sunday at skeggs was a lot of fun riding with a pack of pinoys for a change. 

lambert


----------



## pancitpalabok (Sep 26, 2005)

*NorCal Pinoy ride*

Wazzzzaaaaap mga Kabayans,

We're having a small group ride at Soquel Demonstration Forrest (DEMO)(Bay Area)
this Saturday. Everyone is welcome to join. 8ish at the trail head. Roll by 9ish.
PM me if you're interested or if you need directions.

Mabuhay,
-P


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

My ticket is booked.... I'll be in Marikina from the 1/29 to 2/19 if anyone wants to go riding...


----------



## AznRider (Jun 20, 2008)

Mabuhay! fellow South East Asia riders, We'll be having our 1st Borneo Downhill Challenge in Kota Kinabalu, Sabah Borneo Malaysia in May and would like to extend our invites to our Philippine friends. Kota Kinabalu is accessible by Cebu Air and other major airlines thru direct flights. We already have some enquiries/confirmed participants from Indonesia, Singapore and Thailand.
For further details please do not hesitate to PM me, thanks!


----------



## jeremy08 (Aug 21, 2008)

just posting pictures from sta rosa trails here in PI, taken about 5 days ago:

the trail known as cardiac hill:










































the buko stop:


----------



## jeremy08 (Aug 21, 2008)

best known as mango trail (sigh, no mango trees anymore):


























to cross a small creek:


































passing a pineapple plantation:


























passing locals in a quiet morning:


----------



## jeremy08 (Aug 21, 2008)

into bumpy hidden single tracks, known to be muddy on wet season:


























coming out in a trail known as umale to bikers:


















pedalling up the quary section:










































into steep and narrow road, known as liliput:



































up-down stretch crossing another dried creek:










resting cozy with a nice local view:


----------



## jeremy08 (Aug 21, 2008)

passing to what we call the coffee trail:










































with our guest, having a nice talk with local children:


















along a barangay called carmen:


----------



## jeremy08 (Aug 21, 2008)

the duck trail as we have known it:










































i hope you like them.... some trails we have up here... back home..... when you're back, we hope to see you here....


----------



## samibismojo (Oct 5, 2008)

great pics bro. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nuj (Jul 27, 2008)

hello very nice trail adventures guys, by the way is that pong? pls tell him regards from angel, mar and me, jun ok.hope one day will see each other on the trail


----------



## garcied (May 18, 2008)

Wow !!!!!!! That's a very nice trail, how many kms.or miles is this? Where in Sta. Rosa , the trail head? Hope one of this day I can hit this trail. Do you rent MTB?


----------



## mjcort27 (Sep 19, 2005)

great ride, you made me envy.
thanks for the nice photos.


----------



## jeremy08 (Aug 21, 2008)

nuj, yep that's Pong. Our trail guide that day... I'll tell him...  

garcied, trail head is paseo de sta rosa... there are a number of entry points actually, but more often its via wedge wood through the cardiac hill after say, 15mins uphill pedaling... a local bike shop at paseo (SABAK) offers rental bikes (full sus to hard tail), well tuned and trail worthy ones at very enticing rates... :thumbsup: 

samibismojo, mjcort27, thanks!


----------



## ichatfilipina (Dec 2, 2008)

great pics.. wish to visit these place.


----------



## Pinoymr05 (Feb 11, 2007)

*BAHADA 2009 DH Race in Ozamis City*

BAHADA! 2009
National Downhill Mountain Bike Open
80th Provincial Anniversary

Arrival : May 1 Friday, Governor's Extension Office, Ozamiz City
Base camp : Hoyohoy Highland Garden, Mt. Malindang Range Natural Park
Race : May 3, 7am, Sunday Morning
Trail : Approx 2km Advanced High Altitude DH Trail Overlooking Panguil Bay
Registration : P600,
: Free T-shirt,
MAY 2, 2009 Free socials/Dinner with Gov. leo ocampos at the MOAP (dolphin Island)
: Free base camp accommodation (pitching tent area at camp Hoyohoy )
: Free assistance of hotel accommodation in ozamiz city
Categories:
1. Open - Open to all Pro Riders
2. Executive - Open to all Executive Riders (38 yrs. Old and above.)
3. Intermediate - Open to all Intermediate Riders
4. Novice / Beginners- Open to all Novice Riders
5. Hard Tail - Open to all Hard Tail Riders

Prizes:
1. Open
- Champion: P15,000.00 + Trophy
- 2nd Place: P10,000.00 + Trophy
- 3rd Place: P5,000.00 + Trophy
- 4th and 5th : Medals
2. Intermediate
- Champion: P7,000.00 + Trophy
- 2nd Place: P5,000.00 + Trophy
- 3rd Place: P3,000.00 + Trophy
- 4th and 5th : Medals
3. Novice
- Champion: P3,000.00 + Trophy
- 2nd Place: P2,000.00 + Trophy
- 3rd Place: P1,000.00 + Trophy
- 4th and 5th : Medals
4. Executive
- Champion: P3,000.00 + Trophy
- 2nd Place: P2,000.00 + Trophy
- 3rd Place: P1,000.00 + Trophy
- 4th and 5th : Medals
5. Hard Tail
- Champion: P3,000.00 + Trophy
- 2nd Place: P2,000.00 + Trophy
- 3rd Place: P1,000.00 + Trophy
- 4th and 5th : Medals

Txt or Call: Jong 09192333306


----------



## reignX (Apr 15, 2009)

*Pila, Laguna Trail*

more and more people ae getting into bikes....ako from airsoft to mtb...newbie na naman...just want to share our trail here.


----------



## samibismojo (Oct 5, 2008)

*Phils*

Thanks for sharing: great pictures, great trails.


----------



## tolski (Mar 12, 2009)

nice pics and nice bikes


----------



## kalak (Mar 14, 2009)

who's from dallas fort worth area? me and buddies just started mtb'ng. we would like to meet you guys.


----------



## Xandei (May 31, 2009)

Mga kabayan ang gaganda ng trails na pinupuntahan nyo dyan. Kapagnakauwi ako baka pwede sumama 

Invite ko kayo to post yung MTB photos and videos nyo sa www.unitedadobo.com global online community din for mountain bikers

From Los Angeles, CA nga pala ako, baka meron dito from LA lets ride together may ride kami weekly.


----------



## edispilf (Sep 22, 2005)

Illinois


----------



## schumi (Sep 8, 2005)

where do you ride??? I'm from Los Angeles too...PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Xandei (May 31, 2009)

schumi said:


> where do you ride??? I'm from Los Angeles too...PM me. Thanks.


We ride Topanga State Park, Santa Monica Mountains, Pt. Mugu, San Gabrielle Mountains, etc. check out our ride calendar at http://www.unitedadobo.com


----------



## erguy (May 11, 2008)

barelylegal said:


> The LBS in the pics is Sabak sports & Adventure:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where is this bike store located at. ill be coming home in aug. i d like to visit this place when i get home. ty


----------



## erguy (May 11, 2008)

barelylegal said:


> Last hope you guys enjoy it... the next episode will be baguio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice views nice bikes... any technical trail and jumps?


----------



## erguy (May 11, 2008)

barelylegal said:


> Riding in Baguio is really fulfilling... lots and lots and lots of climb... and lots and lots and lots of descents:thumbsup: overall rating for the Sabak baguio ride :thumbsup: ... and thanks to the sabak mates for arranging this splendid ride!! Kartman your D'MAN:thumbsup: :thumbsup: special thanks to Boy for the chow
> 
> some pictures of the ride...


damn nice trails ... why u huys walk it? u guys could bombed this trail going down.


----------



## wocrider (Mar 31, 2009)

*Bike rental sa Tagaytay/Batangas/Santa Rosa*

Kamusta mga kabayan!

Vacation sa Pinas sa Pasko, yehey! Sa bandang Santa Rosa kami lulugar, at gusto sanang maki-ride sa mga trails. Siguro paikot ng Taal, may trail ba doon?

Meron kayong referral para sa mountain bike rental?

Salamat in advance.


----------



## akazan (Jul 9, 2005)

kabayan,

Sabak bike shop is located in Santa Rosa. Nice LBS and they have good selections of mountain bikes. Give them a call and you could ride with them. They have trail rides, i think 3 days a week. They are excellent riders and they will take you to different trails around Santa Rosa and Tagaytay. The Holy trail is the best in Tagaytay...i don't if that trail still exist. But the tail will start at Tagaytay market then it goes down all the way down to Taal lake. You need to shuttle once you reach Taal lake or do it as epic loop trail
ride.

Goodluck and take care


----------



## slugster (May 5, 2008)

Question's mga kabayan..

Have any of you ever shipped a bike frame from US..(CA) to Philippines?.. How can i do this... Im sending my brother in law couple of frames... pls help... thanks


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

slugster said:


> Question's mga kabayan..
> 
> Have any of you ever shipped a bike frame from US..(CA) to Philippines?.. How can i do this... Im sending my brother in law couple of frames... pls help... thanks


If it's a small frame or a dualie (that can be disassembled), try a balikbayan box...


----------



## Fatboy Joe (May 10, 2007)

Johnny Air Cargo. I've done it several times. That is the only way to send your bike stuff safe and fast.


----------



## slugster (May 5, 2008)

Fatboy Joe said:


> Johnny Air Cargo. I've done it several times. That is the only way to send your bike stuff safe and fast.


thanks.. ill try that...


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm heading to Dumaguete/Dauin area. 

Any decent trails in the area?


----------



## ch4r13s (Aug 20, 2009)

HI,

I just want to share our ride in one of the best trails near Metro Manila, The Sta. Ines Trails in Tanay Rizal:

20+ River Crossings (One Way) and Magnificent Falls at the End!! We started at 9:30 am and we reached the falls at 2:30 pm, we rode back at 3:30 and we reached the trail head at 7pm! The trail is called Sta. Ines Trails, it is in Tanay Rizal, around only 25kms from Marikina City, Metro Manila.

https://charlesnulud.multiply.com/photos/album/10#




































































































Regards,
Charles


----------



## Pogi (Sep 7, 2009)

Kala nyo kayo lang? Eto ang mga walang magawa sa Sta Rosa Platuea "The Testosterone challenge" SOCAL just off I15. Eto yung home track namin + simple conditioning track sa Diamond Valley (pics to come..lentok na camera alang battery)


----------



## jdrp_stuntboy (Jul 21, 2004)

Great thread -- I am a eastern US based Pinoy, frame builder and long time bike racer. I am hopefully going to travel there late 2010 to visit family, mostly in Baguio. I am really psyched to see such a good scene -- cannot wait to check you guys out!

Jay de Jesus
EWR Bikes, LLC.
www.ewrbikes.com


----------



## discombobulated_conundrum (Aug 2, 2008)

D3RF said:


> My mom is from Panay, a few hours drive out of Iloilo up in the mountains. If I we ever go back to visit relatives, what i wouldn't give to bring my mtb with me...


 Ay abaw kamusta na lang ako kay nanay mo, 'To! 

Greetings from a fellow Ilonggo. Either she's from the south central towns or the northern part of Iloilo. Nice hiking trails (save for the occassional encounter with the NPA).

Sadly to expensive to haul our rig back home with the ridiculous excess baggage prices! I am thinking of sending most of my bike by Balikbayanbox and bring the frame/ fork along as a checked in baggage next time.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Yo mga kababayan... SJ and I will be home in Feb for 3 weeks (staying in Marikina). Are there any new trails that we should try? We'll be doing the usual La Mesa and Shotgun/Maarat loops but are there any new trails (I haven't tried the Fort yet) that are a must do?


----------



## dayuhan (Jun 11, 2006)

Couple of video clips from Sagada, Mt Province, posted to YouTube by a friend who visits now and then... might call it a "must do", long trip but worth it!


----------



## Pogi (Sep 7, 2009)

here are some of the recent pics...just to share


----------



## whayong (Jun 23, 2008)

I just want to confirm. Someone mentioned Johnny Air. What's the best way to get a bike to the PI? Bike box, then ship via Johnny Air? LBC? What's the charge/fee? Has anyone tried taking it on a plane? I'm moving back to the PI soon and I wanted to get some info on this. Thanks!


----------



## discombobulated_conundrum (Aug 2, 2008)

I was quoted for 200 from east coast to visayas by Forex for a 48x18x10 box (frame and other disassembled parts).


----------



## whayong (Jun 23, 2008)

discombobulated_conundrum said:


> I was quoted for 200 from east coast to visayas by Forex for a 48x18x10 box (frame and other disassembled parts).


Cool! Thanks! I appreciate it! Was there a weight limit?


----------



## akazan (Jul 9, 2005)

*From El Paso, Texas*

Kalak,

I'm from El Paso, Texas...i rode some of your trails aready. My GF has families in Wylie and Carrolton. I always hit Rowlett and Grapevine whenever I visit Dallas. I've been to Cedar Hill, Johnson State park, Mc Kinney state park and St Jo trail. My GF's brother-in- law rides MTB also and he hits Rowlett creek all the time.

I'll be in Dallas this weekend and will try to ride Grapevine. PM me if you want to ride this Saturday.

Red (pinoy din)


----------



## takenbybikes (Feb 13, 2010)

kalak said:


> who's from dallas fort worth area? me and buddies just started mtb'ng. we would like to meet you guys.


I'm from DFW area I usually ride Northshore, OCP and RCP. PM me if you guys want to ride when the trails dried up. With all the snow we had it might take awhile.


----------



## akazan (Jul 9, 2005)

*DFW rides*

Takenbybikes,

I was in Dallas last week and your city got hit by snow blizzards. BRRR.

I'm from El Paso, Texas and do rides your trail whenever i'm in Dallas. I hit RCP and
Northshore always...very nice trails. Where is OCP trail located at? I have a friend in Wylie and he rides RCP always since he is about 9 miles away from that trail. PM me and i'll give you his phone number. I told him about you and he is glad to have a friend to ride with.

We are planning to ride the Arkansas Womble trail this Memorial day...that will be the Memorial weekend. DORBA is the one sponsoring the MTB camp tour that weekend and 
we might join them. Womble trail is all singletrack about 39 miles one way and located inside a forest national park.

Akazan


----------



## lamdman1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

*quiet around here, hoy gising!!!*

my buddy Boni tipping it up in Carlmont - Belmont, CA :thumbsup:








[/URL][/TD][/TR][TR][TD]From modified shots of[/TD][/TR][/TABLE][/IMG]


----------



## slugster (May 5, 2008)

El Bonifacio!!!.. good stuff pare'..we riding this weekend?...


----------



## dayuhan (Jun 11, 2006)

Bit of singketrack in the Cordillera mountains, in north Luzon... high altitude, cool temperatures. Some is smooth and flowy, like this:






Some a bit more technical, like this:

http://www.youtube.com/user/garambol55#p/a/u/1/NU28uLq_x3I


----------



## justbuster69 (Nov 2, 2009)

*any other pinoy forum*

Mga kabayans,

any other forums other than pmtb.org or philmofo?they banned me @pmtb and i miss reading stories from oue fellow pinoys!Or if possible,how can i be reinstated?thanks


----------



## lamdman1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

dayuhan said:


> Bit of singketrack in the Cordillera mountains, in north Luzon... high altitude, cool temperatures. Some is smooth and flowy, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its nice to see some technical trails in the philippines. :thumbsup:


----------



## lexvil (Mar 28, 2009)

justbuster69 said:


> Mga kabayans,
> 
> any other forums other than pmtb.org or philmofo?they banned me @pmtb and i miss reading stories from oue fellow pinoys!Or if possible,how can i be reinstated?thanks


PMTB I can understand as they are quite strict there but you must have done something really bad to be banned at Philmofo. There are others but they don't enjoy the traffic of the two mentioned above. Sometimes weeks pass before a thread or post comes up.


----------



## justbuster69 (Nov 2, 2009)

lexvil said:


> PMTB I can understand as they are quite strict there but you must have done something really bad to be banned at Philmofo. There are others but they don't enjoy the traffic of the two mentioned above. Sometimes weeks pass before a thread or post comes up.


i wanst banned at philmofo just in pmtb:thumbsup:


----------



## phoeneous (Mar 7, 2005)

Hoy! Tisoy dito taga Las Vegas! Mabuhay mga kababayan ko!


----------



## phbikers (Dec 5, 2010)

hello mga Kabayans!


----------



## sodatab (May 26, 2010)

I'm stationed in Korea and looking to escape this cold for like 7-10 days and go riding in the Philippines. Where are some good/less expensive places to hit up with some good riding?


----------



## lexvil (Mar 28, 2009)

sodatab said:


> I'm stationed in Korea and looking to escape this cold for like 7-10 days and go riding in the Philippines. Where are some good/less expensive places to hit up with some good riding?


Depends on where in the Philippines you are. Check out the pmtb forum for ideas and info.:thumbsup:


----------



## sodatab (May 26, 2010)

Well. I'm just planning the vacation. So I can go ANYWHERE really. Just lookin for suggestions.


----------



## Alpha-Q (Oct 31, 2011)

anyone here tried buying frames from the states and shipped it via johnny air or any other means?

Im thinking of buying a niner rip9 from jenson and ship it back here. No idea how much the costs be.


----------



## discombobulated_conundrum (Aug 2, 2008)

It will cost you around $200. Depending on the overall size of the box.


----------



## altol (Nov 23, 2011)

nice trail... WOW!


----------



## freebie_10 (Jan 31, 2012)

Just a question, is it much cheaper to buy FS bikes in the Philippines?


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

freebie_10 said:


> Just a question, is it much cheaper to buy FS bikes in the Philippines?


No. They're actually marked up compared to bikes in the States. They do sell very cheap hardtails in Quiapo, but they're relatively heavy.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

ron m. said:


> No. They're actually marked up compared to bikes in the States. They do sell very cheap hardtails in Quiapo, but they're relatively heavy.


I beg to disagree. If you do your research, you can get genuine FS bikes in RP at prices equivalent to US SRPs, if not cheaper. If ever there is a mark up, it wouldn't be too much (as low as a couple thousand pesos).
Geographically, we are just a stone's throw away from where most of the bikes are built/assembled (Taiwan).


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

r1Gel said:


> I beg to disagree. If you do your research, you can get genuine FS bikes in RP at prices equivalent to US SRPs, if not cheaper. If ever there is a mark up, it wouldn't be too much (as low as a couple thousand pesos).
> Geographically, we are just a stone's throw away from where most of the bikes are built/assembled (Taiwan).


I stand corrected, then. That was just an observation from looking at frames for sale at Quiapo and Cartimar (and forget about getting sticker-shocked at the Fort). In 2010, a Blur LT frame was priced at 103,000 pesos when they were going for $1800 here during the same period, and even went as low as $900 through Chainlove. I'd love to see these deals, maybe you can show me around next time.


----------



## migs0120 (Mar 8, 2012)

where can I buy 661 recon helmet in the Philippines?


----------



## bosbik (Aug 29, 2011)

quiapo has them..just stroll around the shops there


----------



## justdaman (Jan 1, 2012)

you can also try scouring cartimar. saw a lot of them there.


----------



## r3xnvb (Feb 7, 2012)

Paging Ricky Montelibano...

Hit me up via pm if you are on here, or kung pede paki pm naman saki email ni Ricky if any of you guys know him. 

Thanks,

Rex
(nrsrex, trance..., r3xnvb)


----------

